# The Coffee Thread



## gingerscout

I used to hate coffee, then I discovered a Keurig, I have always hated the taste of black coffee, whatever the brand, so I was always investing in liquid creamers,the keurig made it so easy, I could make 1 cup at a time, not make a whole pot and waste 2/3 of it, because I would either make too much, and waste it, or make too little and want more. It is really possible to make starbucks like coffee drinks at home, I throw some ice in my cup coffee and go heavy on the cream sometimes ( have to watch it creamers are fattening as all get out):lol: usually tastes pretty good.


----------



## clumsychelsea

Ahhhhhh, coffee.... Used to hate it, and then I tried a triple triple... I never looked back.

As a Canadian, I gotta say Tim Hortons is my #1. I even buy the Tim Hortons brand to make at home, although it isn't half as good as buying it in the shop. I don't really have a #2 because all I drink is Tim's, but I tried Starbucks once.... Wasn't a fan. Not really big into the McDonald's coffee either, but a lot of people love it. 

I could drink frozen coffee for days, too! If you're in Canada, please go try the oreo ice capps... Ohhhhhh boy.


----------



## horseNpony

I was always strange with coffee. Hated the drink, but loved the beans. I have this coffee candle that i would pick the beans out of and eat. As ive grown older ive come to like the drink aswell.

I'm quite picky though, i wont have very strong coffee, it needs to be relativly weak. I usually will have a teaspoon of instant coffee, 1-2 teaspoons sugar, 3/4 filled with water and the rest milk. 
I dont drink as much coffee as i do tea, but recently I've been having more since ive discovered that adding vanilla to it is delicious 

I adore ice coffees, frapachinos, etc. all that tasty stuff, mmm. I cant walk past the milk section at the supermarket without buying an ice coffee.


----------



## tinyliny

There's hardly any coffee in a Starbucks Frappacino. It's mostly syrup and ice.

I make coffe with a Melita cone and filter. Drink with just a bit of half and half. I make the best coffee! Come on over and I'll make you some.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I live on coffee.

Unfortunately, the new place I work has awful instant stuff. I like tchibo coffee, or senseo.

Just strong, and black. Maybe with a splash of hazelnut syrup.


----------



## gssw5

Not so sure I love coffee, but I have a coffee habit. The first sip is the best first thing in the morning. I take my coffee with sugar and milk, if I have some heavy whipping cream I will use that. I am not picky on the brand as I put so much sugar and milk in it it does not matter.

In the winter, which in Florida I use the word lightly, when it gets down into the 50s, yes that is cold for us, I like to drink coffee during the day to help keep me warm.


----------



## gigem88

I like strong coffee, none of this sock water stuff! In fact, my husband is not allowed to make coffee because it looks like tea and is terrible. Gevalia is one of my favorites because it is smooth and wonderful flavor.


----------



## gingerscout

clumsychelsea said:


> Ahhhhhh, coffee.... Used to hate it, and then I tried a triple triple... I never looked back.
> 
> As a Canadian, I gotta say Tim Hortons is my #1.
> 
> I could drink frozen coffee for days, too! If you're in Canada, please go try the oreo ice capps... Ohhhhhh boy.


I had always heard people from Canada brag about Tim Horton's.. us lower 48 people don't have them ( at least by me they don't):lol: I had to go to a wedding in upper Michigan a couple months ago, and there was a Tim Horton's across the street, so I had to go.. It was MUCH better and cheaper than starbucks, I can see why you guys brag about them, I just wish we would get them:lol:


----------



## squirrelfood

Just plain black Folgers coffee made by the pot, please. When you put all that "stuff" in it, it isn't coffee any more, it's a hot milkshake. Blech!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Before I retired, I used to drink at least a pot every morning no matter what kind of coffee it was. I was used to drinking nasty, machine coffee (black) many years ago when I worked third shift, so any decent coffee was a real treat. I've cut down to 4 cups a morning these days to help my blood pressure out, but I still really do enjoy a cup of good, strong coffee if I'm in a restaurant. Don't care for flavored coffees, though.


----------



## boots

I like coffee. I like plain coffee. No flavored stuff for me.

My son-in-law and I battle over coffee when we're at each others houses. He likes flavors. Pumkin, caramel, all sorts of stuff. We used to raced to be the first up in the morning to make the "right" kind. 

Once I dumped the carafe out that had some flavored type and made plain. He got a surprise when he took his first drink. Then he tricked me the same way the next trip. I now take my own drip maker when I go visit. And once he even changed what I had in it! Stinker.

He says when I'm old and need to move near them, he's going to put my house in the middle of the bison pasture. That way he knows I'll not come to the house and mess with his coffee because I'll be too scared to step off the porch with the buffalo around.


----------



## VickiRose

Put me in the strong black coffee with no sugar camp! I love my Nespresso machine! Not sure if you have them over there, but they are simple fool proof good fresh coffee. It uses a pod system and there are heaps of strengths and flavours. I personally like Arpeggio at the moment. 

I can't stand flavoured or sweetened coffee, but I will have a latte or cappuccino occasionally


----------



## churumbeque

The McDonald's sweet coffees are too sweet for me and loaded with calories. 
I like a dark roast like Celebese, Mocha Java, Kenya AA, I love it in morning and also with desserts. Yummy. I also like to grind my own beans and buy 5 pounds at a time.


----------



## frlsgirl

I love Starbucks drinks; I don't drink coffee on a regular basis though; just as a special treat. Right now my favorite is coffee frap with soy milk; the chocolate chip/mocha frap is another fave.


----------



## SueC

Coffee is a strange thing: One of the best smells in the world - but the taste never seems to live up to it. My first mug of coffee was made for me by an Englishwoman in Sussex when I was 10 - one teaspoon of coffee, two teaspoons of sugar, and most importantly it was half milk. Apart from iced coffee, that's still pretty much the only way I can drink it, if I drink it - mostly a jasmine green tea fan (with honey, a drop of rosewater and 1/4 milk - heavenly), or rosehip tea (with orange juice and sugar), or green tea with brandy, sugar and cream in winter (tastes like the inside of a liqueur chocolate), or proper hot chocolate made with actual chocolate, cinnamon, vanilla and cream, or hot chocolate made with milk, Alpen blend hot chocolate powder, a piece of crystallised ginger and a splash of alcohol-containing natural vanilla essence.

Coffee is an absolutely essential ingredient in our favourite chocolate cake, made from almond and hazelnut meal, an entire block of good dark cooking chocolate, sugar, butter, vanilla, brandy and separated eggs. And it's great in Tiramisu, obviously!


----------



## frlsgirl

SueC said:


> Coffee is a strange thing: One of the best smells in the world - but the taste never seems to live up to it. My first mug of coffee was made for me by an Englishwoman in Sussex when I was 10 - one teaspoon of coffee, two teaspoons of sugar, and most importantly it was half milk. Apart from iced coffee, that's still pretty much the only way I can drink it, if I drink it - mostly a jasmine green tea fan (with honey, a drop of rosewater and 1/4 milk - heavenly), or rosehip tea (with orange juice and sugar), or green tea with brandy, sugar and cream in winter (tastes like the inside of a liqueur chocolate), or proper hot chocolate made with actual chocolate, cinnamon, vanilla and cream, or hot chocolate made with milk, Alpen blend hot chocolate powder, a piece of crystallised ginger and a splash of alcohol-containing natural vanilla essence.
> 
> Coffee is an absolutely essential ingredient in our favourite chocolate cake, made from almond and hazelnut meal, an entire block of good dark cooking chocolate, sugar, butter, vanilla, brandy and separated eggs. And it's great in Tiramisu, obviously!


I'm with you on the jasmine green tea - I buy it in massive quantities because I go through it so fast. I'm not really supposed to drink coffee as I'm slightly intollerant to it, so I only enjoy it as a special treat. I haven't tried adding rose water...that does sound delicious! And yes...love tiramisu...had some last night; yum!


----------



## SEAmom

I don't like that taste of coffee, but I don't want to add calories. I just pour a cup when I'm at work, let it cool to warm, chug it, and chase it with a lot of water. I really just want the caffeine from it. If I'm at home, I'll make a cup in my keurig and do the same, but I have better tasting coffee at home. I don't mind going a little slower with that, but I still chase with water. 

Now, I do have a special place in my heart, taste buds, and stomach for iced mocha (warm weather) and regular mocha (cold weather) from small coffee shops. I can deal with iced mocha from large chains, but it's always better at the small "mom and pop" places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RegularJoe

Not a fan of Starbucks at all. Fortunately, we have Caribou (good) and Dunn Brothers (excellent) nearby. Dunn Brothers roasts their own batches in each store daily. _Really_ good stuff. 

Better yet, one of my sons works at Caribou, so he brings home beans every week. If you're brewing at home, the coffee is much, much better if you brew it right after grinding. I don't want to grind (and clean up the grinder) that often, so I grind enough for three or four days. Grinding enough for a week you can taste the difference in the coffee by the end of the week. Ground coffee dries out fast. 

Someone mentioned Gevalia earlier. That's about the only thing we've tried and liked other than freshly ground beans. 

For those who like to add cream, milk, sugar, flavors, etc., I have to agree with my dearly departed mother: you're ruining perfectly good coffee.


----------



## SueC

See, RJ, the problem I have is that black coffee tastes like battery acid when I try to drink it! And the top-range black coffee from the home-ground beans tastes like battery acid mixed with sawdust...


----------



## Corporal

Love, love, love BLACK coffee!!! Used to drink it all day, but now it's just in the morning. DH and DD share a pot with me, but they ruin theirs with sugar and 1/2 and 1/2.
We had a thread on BYC forum and Self Sufficient Forum a few years ago. We arrived at two decisions. Tea, sealed up correctly, will last your lifetime. Coffee beans will go stale in 6 months, even if you freeze them. I grind beans right before I brew. Did you know that when you buy ground, you are buying stale? It HAS to be stale, or else it will ferment and blow the top off of the container.
The cheapest, reliably good coffee beans are 8 O'Clock brand. I can get 11 oz (Used to be 16oz!!!!!, same price!!!) at ~ $5 at Walmart. My personal favorite is Italian Roast, but I'll settle for Columbian Peaks. Surprisingly, the coffee at McDonald's is pretty good.
I found this gadget watching "America's Test Kitchen", and it's now on my Christmas list.
Coffee Joulies: Keep Your Coffee or Tea Hot For Hours | The Kitchn
I keep an old EMERGENCY coffee maker in my pantry, in case my current one dies. It WOULD be an emergency situation!!! 'O'


----------



## tinyliny

I come from the land of coffee (sung to 'I come from the land down under'). 

everyone drinks coffee here, and lots of it. there are many good options for good coffee. there's a drive through espresso stand every 1/4 mile, and sometimes two. i kid you not! I abhor coffee made with a Mr. Coffee type system . it is awful, and has way too much caffein.
It is true, however, that coffee smells better than it tastes. so many things are better in their first impression than in reality.


----------



## frlsgirl

tinyliny said:


> I come from the land of coffee (sung to 'I come from the land down under').
> 
> everyone drinks coffee here, and lots of it. there are many good options for good coffee. there's a drive through espresso stand every 1/4 mile, and sometimes two. i kid you not! I abhor coffee made with a Mr. Coffee type system . it is awful, and has way too much caffein.
> It is true, however, that coffee smells better than it tastes. so many things are better in their first impression than in reality.


Have you been to Pikes Place, the original Starbucks store in Seattle? That was one place we didn't get to see on our recent trip to PNW. Maybe next time.


----------



## tinyliny

frlsgirl said:


> Have you been to Pikes Place, the original Starbucks store in Seattle? That was one place we didn't get to see on our recent trip to PNW. Maybe next time.



of course! it's one of the most photographed places in Seattle, second to the Space Needle!

OH, and for all you who might come here, it's "Pike Place Market" 
not "Pike*'s* Place Market"


----------



## aubie

I want to like coffee I really do. It is puzzling to me how something can smell so great and taste so bad. Even more puzzling is I can drink bourbon straight, but coffee makes me like uh no thanks.


----------



## Corporal

Almost everybody likes chocolate and you are smelling the caffeine that you also smell in chocolate. THAT's why you like the smell. Can't imagine why you don't like the taste. =b


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I like weak coffee, I run it through my kurig twice. Then I pour in the flavor. I cant live without my morning cup of coffee,then my afternoon after work cup!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> ...black coffee from the home-ground beans tastes like battery acid mixed with sawdust...


This is a serious medical issue that should not be ignored. People suffering from it have been known to get drowsy, even lose consciousness, especially in the morning following a night of inadequate sleep. 

Treatment consists of large doses of strong coffee. Add sugar if needed to reduce bitterness. Repeat daily for four weeks. If problem persists, increase coffee dose and restart treatment. 

Consult with your barista before stopping treatment.


----------



## JCnGrace

I like my coffee hot and black, not too strong and not too weak. No flavored stuff, no cream, no sugar and no instant. Other than that I'm not too picky although the grounds in campfire coffee are kinda irritating.

This summer I've tried cutting down to one pot a day instead of two because the darn stuff has gotten so expensive but come winter all bets are off.


----------



## SueC

tinyliny said:


> It is true, however, that coffee smells better than it tastes. so many things are better in their first impression than in reality.


That is very true. A notable exception is good chocolate!  It's the reverse of what happens with coffee: It actually tastes even better than it smells! And to have expectations exceeded is more fun than to be disappointed!


----------



## BugZapper89

I take mine black and not flavored with anything. The only exception is for days I officiate a 4h show, those days two shots of vodka go in my first cup of the day. It gives me the extra power to show anyone one that is a train wreck to the front gate


----------



## SueC

aubie said:


> I want to like coffee I really do. It is puzzling to me how something can smell so great and taste so bad. Even more puzzling is I can drink bourbon straight, but coffee makes me like uh no thanks.


I totally get the coffee bit. But unfortunately, to me bourbon (and vodka, etc etc) tastes like paint stripper. To be precise, vodka tastes like paint stripper, and bourbon tastes like paint stripper mixed with aftershave. I have never been able to understand why people pay money to drink that stuff - money that could be invested in good chocolate...


----------



## tinyliny

RegularJoe said:


> This is a serious medical issue that should not be ignored. People suffering from it have been known to get drowsy, even lose consciousness, especially in the morning following a night of inadequate sleep.
> 
> Treatment consists of large doses of strong coffee. Add sugar if needed to reduce bitterness. Repeat daily for four weeks. If problem persists, increase coffee dose and restart treatment.
> 
> Consult with your barista before stopping treatment.



Just wondering , Joe, if your name is not a play on that word for coffee. so, you drink "regular joe" , not the fancy stuff.

when the barista asks me if I want vanilla or sugar or other flavorings, or whip cream or ?, . . . I always answer, "No thanks, no* foo-foo*, please. Just the real deal" (then I put cream in it!)


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

I love a fresh cup of coffee.

I have a grind and brew machine from Cuisanart, grind beans and brews in one step.

Found a great place to buy fresh beans Gourmet Coffee - Fresh Roasted & Shipped Daily

My last purchase was their Costa Rica Reserve, sooooooo good :wink:


.


----------



## SueC

This thread just triggered my memory for a previously traumatically repressed incident about what drinking coffee before riding a horse on a trail can do to you. Feel free to laugh at my expense here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/ridiculous-trail-ride-experience-479794/page3/#post6210794


.


----------



## Corporal

I have so much coffee flowing through my veins that it no longer overstimulates me, anymore.
Loved your story!!


----------



## SueC

Ta Kevin, I had no idea the link wasn't working!


----------



## JohnWayne

I too come from the land of coffee, though I'm a couple hours north of Seattle. I worked in various coffee shops and espresso stands for about 10 years. i never did care for Starbucks though. When I'm traveling for work I drink a lot of truck stop coffee some of which isn't always so good. I tend to drink my coffee black or get an occasional soy latte with caramel sauce. When I'm home I make my coffee with fresh ground organic beans (I like SanFransico Bay Organic) on the stove with a percolator pot or sometimes a French press.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus

Ugh, my dad makes coffee so strong it tastes like gasoline! But I really like stronger black coffee. I need it for my 8am lectures... I'm not a fan of all that sweet stuff, although I did buy pumpkin spice creamer yesterday  I picked up a bag of Hazlenut coffee at Aldi's yesterday that is AMAZING! And cheap. Smells great in the morning


----------



## Roman

SueC said:


> But unfortunately, to me bourbon (and vodka, etc etc) tastes like paint stripper. To be precise, vodka tastes like paint stripper, and bourbon tastes like paint stripper mixed with aftershave.





LemonZeus said:


> Ugh, my dad makes coffee so strong it tastes like gasoline!





SueC said:


> See, RJ, the problem I have is that black coffee tastes like battery acid when I try to drink it! And the top-range black coffee from the home-ground beans tastes like battery acid mixed with sawdust...


How do ya'll know what battery acid, gasoline, and paint stripper tastes like? :shock:

:rofl:


----------



## Corporal

Good question!!! Roflmao!!


----------



## SueC

Roman said:


> How do ya'll know what battery acid, gasoline, and paint stripper tastes like? :shock:
> 
> :rofl:



*Battery acid*: I accidentally tasted glacial (i.e. highly concentrated) sulfuric acid as an undergraduate during a chemistry practical. This is because I had a habit of nibbling on the ends of my pencils in thought, and someone had spilt some of this acid on the laboratory bench, and I unwittingly put my pen in it. Shall we just say: It was like a lemon on steroids... so amplified it's not even lemony, just acidic. I dived for the laboratory tap immediately and warded off serious burns. Battery acid is hydrochloric acid, of course: Might taste a tad different, like Medium Roast versus Espresso! But I used HCl for years to make hydrogen balloons for the entertainment of science students, and when it fizzes in contact with the metal for that particular recipe, little fine droplets get airborne, and you can start to taste it then too.

*Paint stripper*: Is a volatile chemical. So much evaporates into the air around it that you can literally taste it. Taste is, by the way, only partially mediated by the tongue, and also in great part by the olfactory receptors in your nose. That's why food tastes so flat when you have a stuffy nose.


I didn't mention *gasoline*, but it's the same principle as paint stripper, as also volatile.

I did mention *aftershave*, ditto.

*Sawdust*: You get to taste that when you work with a drop saw for prolonged periods of time. It gets airborne. ;-)


/end science lesson :lol:


----------



## whisperbaby22

I love coffee too, I get my grinder all set up for me in the morning. Since I like getting up early, I usually go out and catch the last of the moon and stars while I sip.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm a guy so while working on cars, I have tasted gasoline, oil, brake fluid..etc, and shaving I have tasted shaving gel, and aftershave (none on purpose:lol::lolreminder.. never leave mouth open working on a car, coffee tastes bad but not as bad as some of the others.. actually antifreeze there is a warning that animals will drink it because it tastes sweet, but is highly toxic


----------



## gunslinger

None of the fru-fru stuff for me.....I like my 8 O'clock Columbian black....

Speaking of Columbain, it seems to be a little scarce around here....and I have to keep my eyes open for it.....


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Same here, 8 o'clock Columbian, freshly ground, with a pinch of salt and a litte cinnamon. Almost as good as German coffee which I miss dearly. With sugar and cream. 
Now, if I could find a place where I can get REAL Espresso and Cappuccino, and Latte, I'd be in heaven. Tried Starbucks..... how can you all drink this stuff?????????


----------



## SouthernTrails

Roman said:


> How do ya'll know what battery acid, gasoline, and paint stripper tastes like? :shock:


It all tastes like burnt chicken :twisted::twisted:

.


----------



## EquineObsessed

If it's hot coffee, I want it strong and black. 

If it's ice coffee, I want all of the caramel and sugar in the world. Dunkin Donuts all the way.


----------



## squirrelfood

deserthorsewoman said:


> Same here, 8 o'clock Columbian, freshly ground, with a pinch of salt and a litte cinnamon. Almost as good as German coffee which I miss dearly. With sugar and cream.
> Now, if I could find a place where I can get REAL Espresso and Cappuccino, and Latte, I'd be in heaven. Tried Starbucks..... how can you all drink this stuff?????????


Can't. It's NASTY!


----------



## Change

Hello, my name is Change and I am a coffee addict.

The pot is set to begin brewing at 4 a.m. I runs continuously until around midnight when I set it up for the morning.

I drink it black, most of the time. At work, I might use a little cream (where do they find the stuff they pass off as coffee, anyway?) but only rarely.

In the evenings, especially after a rotten day at work, I'll "spice" things up with a little (little being subjective, of course) O'Reilly's Irish Mint or Bailey's.

Whether cold or hot, I like it strong, and black. In the summer, I'll often pour a pot into a pitcher and stick in in the refrigerator so that when I pour it over the ice cubes it doesn't go weak on me. And the O'Reilly's and Bailey's are good in iced coffee, too!

A couple years ago, I went to the doctor's for a physical. 
"Do you drink coffee," he asked. 
"Yes." 
"How much do you drink a day?" 
"Three or four," I reply.
"Cups?"
"Pots!"
He was sure my blood pressure would be off the charts. 105/60.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Coffee???

I'll go with Columbian coffee in a second, preferred black, rarely with a vanilla creamer. 
8 O'clock and Maxwell House are good brands. Safeway grocery store has a good Columbian.

*No* Starbuck, Dunkin Doughnut, Folgers, frothy fake coffees, or Arabica bean.
Decaf and instants are only to fix a withdrawal, emergency use only.
Although 7-11 coffee is not so bad, don't know what they use.

I started with coffee around 11 years of age, 41 years now.
Wife and I can wear out any coffee maker rapidly.
Average in house 4 pots a day, the preferred beverage.
Nowadays I drink less in the hotter months.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Let's keep this horsey.
Juan Valdez has a mule named Conchita.


----------



## Corporal

I love coffee and coffee drinkers SO MUCH that if you accidentally made up a cup for me laden with sugar and cream, with only half a cup of real coffee, I'd smile and drink it, but put my hand over the second cup before you altered it.

I look at desserts to see if they are "coffee worthy."


----------



## anndankev

A friend bought a TB mare named Royal Carribean something (kind of coffee bean sounding don't you think?), then she bred it to Hot N Blazing.

Now she has a yearling named *Fresh Hot Coffee*.

Maxwell for short.


----------



## Change

My son drinks his sugar with a dash of cream and some coffee. Sometimes he'll threaten to dip his stirring spoon into my pristine black coffee. I can move pretty doggone fast with a full cuppa to avoid even a hint of sugar! 

He's amazed that I can tell when he sneaks his sugary spoon into my cup. One sip, and down the drain it goes. 

Coffee should NOT be sweet! pppttttuuuuuiiii!


----------



## flytobecat

Yes - I love coffee. Even bad coffee. I know my week is going to be bad if I get to work and there isn't a pot brewing.
I love coffee strong (espresso's my fave). I dump all kinds of sugar, cream, and stuff the cup then let it sit for a bit cause I don't like super hot coffee.
I drink Dunkin Doughnuts a lot because you couldn't beat it for the price (then they raised it a $1 ) -I get an Iced coffee mocha cream and sugar with an extra shot of espresso. 
If I'm making it at home, I prefer French Roast or Dark Roast (Of course I grind my own beans).
One of my favorite things is drinking dark roast with a little Kahlua in it, some chocolate syrup, and heavy cream out by the fire pit on a cold night.:hug:


----------



## gingerscout

all you people who swear by black coffee are crazy I swear, I can drink alcohol straight, and black coffee makes me gag..lol


----------



## squirrelfood

anndankev said:


> A friend bought a TB mare named Royal Carribean something (kind of coffee bean sounding don't you think?), then she bred it to Hot N Blazing.
> 
> Now she has a yearling named *Fresh Hot Coffee*.
> 
> Maxwell for short.


One of mine is registered as Irish Khoffee. Born on St Pats day, and FULL of it!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Third cup today.

I'm BUZZING.

gingerscout, you should try flaming sambuca with a coffee bean.. just remember to blow to flame out and let your glass cool... this is from experience of melted lips!


----------



## Corporal

I AM buying this:
Coffee Joulies: Keep Your Coffee or Tea Hot For Hours | The Kitchn
I'll let you know how well it works.
Right now they're about $10.00/each "Joulie". They completed their money raising in May, 2014 bc they said they could only hand-manufacture 17/day, so they had to raise money to team with a larger manufacturer.
I'm convinced that this will take off. The outsides are stainless steel, and the inside chemicals are food safe. I doubt that they would ever break open, but maybe one of us might drop one on the barn floor and our horse would successful test this theory. =b


----------



## aubie

Corporal said:


> I AM buying this:
> Coffee Joulies: Keep Your Coffee or Tea Hot For Hours | The Kitchn
> I'll let you know how well it works.
> Right now they're about $10.00/each "Joulie". They completed their money raising in May, 2014 bc they said they could only hand-manufacture 17/day, so they had to raise money to team with a larger manufacturer.
> I'm convinced that this will take off. The outsides are stainless steel, and the inside chemicals are food safe. I doubt that they would ever break open, but maybe one of us might drop one on the barn floor and our horse would successful test this theory. =b


I saw a segment on those on America's Test Kitchen. The tested them and said they really work. Can't remember but they gave some formula of 1 per so many OZ of coffee.


----------



## RegularJoe

Corporal said:


> I AM buying this:
> Coffee Joulies: Keep Your Coffee or Tea Hot For Hours | The Kitchn


That looks completely brilliant. I'd buy them too, if I ever had coffee sit around long enough to get cold.


----------



## karliejaye

I have tried and tried to like coffee, but just can't do it. Sure, put enough cream and sugar in there and I'll down it, but that's just silly.
However, I am a HUGE tea fan and have found that dirty chai is my new best friend (Chai tea with a shot of espresso added).

Gotta be careful with caffeine, though. Makes me really jittery and if I have too much I do faint.


----------



## Zexious

I like frufi-lulu drinks xD

I do love the smell of coffee... but, in terms of actual drinks, I much prefer mochas or frappecinos. (sp?)


----------



## Change

My cups almost empty - must be bedtime!


----------



## DuffyDuck

I can't drink coffee past 1600 or I stay up all night looking like an owl!


----------



## horseNpony

I dont think caffeine affects me anymore. I've been having tea a few times a day since i was about 10 (yes, awful habit at such a young age) so I've become adjusted to it. Not sure about coffee, as i know it usually has a higher caffeine level, but i can drink multiple teas and sleep fine. 
I've been taking coffee to school recently, every classroom i leave smells of it :lol:

Just on a random note, i hate chair lattes. I've only ever had one or two but cant stand them, they make me ill. Yet i can drink litres and litres of black tea and not feel a thing.


----------



## squirrelfood

I always have a cup of coffee before bed. Can't sleep otherwise.


----------



## SueC

That is so funny, SF! We know one other person who says that too. Does that mean you need Horlicks to wake up in the morning? Or something stronger, like a sedative or a drowsy antihistamine? ;-)


----------



## Roman

HorseNpony

My mom used to like chai tea lattes. I think they bother her everytime she drinks them now though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy

Y'all are crazy, it just tastes like dirty water to me. Its a shame b/c I wish I could "go out for coffee" with people


----------



## karliejaye

DreaMy said:


> Y'all are crazy, it just tastes like dirty water to me. Its a shame b/c I wish I could "go out for coffee" with people


Most coffee shops have things to drink besides coffee! I meet friends for "coffee" all the time and get tea, chai, or yerba, sometimes even just hot cocoa! You can still "go to coffee" and not have coffee!


----------



## gingerscout

you could go to Starbucks and spend $50 and not order ANYTHING to drink.. I swear they charge for air there:lol::lol: and some of the stuff they call food is like fine dining restaurant prices


----------



## squirrelfood

I went to Starbucks once. Won't EVER make THAT mistake again.


----------



## LemonZeus

Starbucks makes me nervous. I always think someone's going to have the same name as me, and I'll take their drink instead and it would be horribly embarrassing :shock: Every single time while I'm waiting for my drink!


----------



## Missy May

When I fly somewhere, I think "Starbucks" or "Seattle" before I get to the airport, and I get one or the other at every airport along the way.  Otherwise, no thanks. For "at home", Dunkin dark beats SB all to heck, IMO.

I like coffee, a lot. And, it might just be me, but I think the old standbys, folgers and Maxwell, have changed over the last 5 years or so - for the worse.:-( 

Otherwise, I love, love Costa Rican coffee. yum. A friend use to bring me coffee from here and there - and once it was Costa Rican, and _omg_ it was love at first taste! Once I used it up, I _had_ to have more! However, I found out in short order that there are two speeds of CR coffee...fantastic and not so good. I get the eco friendly grown kind, which is on the upper end of the "good scale" , but pricey.


----------



## Zexious

You pay for the name with Starbucks. Nothing wrong with that xD


----------



## Roman

Starbucks is for rich people. Bucks (money) from stars (rich people). :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22

Well this coffee thing doesn't stop! Does anyone else have a special coffee mug, one for summer, one for winter?


----------



## tinyliny

Starbucks has a really great business model. they are incredibly successful for a reason. their coffee IS good. maybe not the best, but it is good, and more importantly, it's consistently good. what you get at one Starbucks is exactly like what you get at any Starbucks, on this or that side of the globe. you get a clean place, and you get skillful and friendly barristas. you get a place to sit (mostly) and no one rushing you off your stool. in many parts of the world, such as in Tokyo, where I lived, this is a wonderful experience. 

as to their food, I agree that in recent years it has gone way downhill. only thing i will eat, and only if desperate, is the oatmeal.


----------



## RegalCharm

:lol:


whisperbaby22 said:


> Well this coffee thing doesn't stop! Does anyone else have a special coffee mug, one for summer, one for winter?


Nope I have only one. Large.


----------



## RegalCharm

You might think you take your coffee with just a little milk, but if it's made with packaged ground coffee instead of freshly ground coffee beans, it might contain some extra ingredients — like wheat, soybeans, brown sugar, rye, barley, corn, rice, black beans, acai seeds, cocoa seeds, triticale, and plant husks and sticks, according to a new report being presented by Brazilian researchers at the 248th National Meeting and Exposition of the American Chemical Society (ACS) this week.

The Random Ingredients Found Most Coffee Will Disgust You


----------



## whisperbaby22

Oh, you need a nice thick mug for winter, a bit thinner for summer.


----------



## RegularJoe

tinyliny said:


> Starbucks has a really great business model. they are incredibly successful for a reason. their coffee IS good. maybe not the best, but it is good, and more importantly, it's consistently good. what you get at one Starbucks is exactly like what you get at any Starbucks, on this or that side of the globe. you get a clean place, and you get skillful and friendly barristas. you get a place to sit (mostly) and no one rushing you off your stool. in many parts of the world, such as in Tokyo, where I lived, this is a wonderful experience.


I'm actually not at all a fan of their coffee. It's always bitter to me, and I love strong, dark roast coffee. 

Is is, however, absolutely consistent. From what I've seen, you can walk into any Starbucks and know exactly what to expect from a cup. 

And yes, being able to relax with a book, a laptop, or just talking with friends without feeling like you're being rushed is the best part of the experience.


----------



## squirrelfood

I like a good rich black coffee. Starbucks is just bitter and burnt tasting.


----------



## Change

I can drink the finest Yucatan blond from Gevalia, or the spoon-melting stuff they serve at truck-stops, and be equally happy. And I'm not even sure it's the caffeine I'm after, because a quad-shot large latte at an airport coffee shop is a sure way to sleep on a 8-18 hour plane trip!

Of course, I'm also one of those people who, if given opioids in any form will be a whirling-wide-awake-dervish for 3 days.

Mom used to call me self-medicating ADHD! ;-)


----------



## squirrelfood

That's because all the OTHER crap they put in there kicks up your melatonin output.


----------



## tinyliny

I like Tully's coffee, actually. but, then, I tend to drink Lattes, so the milk mellows things.

the best coffee I ever had was from a small Canadian roastery outside of Harrison Hotsprings, in BC. called "the Back Porch Roastery" and the coffee is a Cuban Peaberry. this is a type of coffee with Americans cannot get, due to our now ridiculous embargo on Cuban goods. if you can get any Cuban Peaberry, . . go for it!


----------



## Change

Re the cups question: 
I collect coffee cups. I have cups with pictures of all the aircraft I've ever worked on. I have a coffee cup from each NFR I attended (spectator). My kids gifted me with a cup with their picture for one Mother's Day, and the next Mother's Day they gave me a pink and black one that said "B1T<H'5 BREW." I have big cups, and dainty gold-embosses tea cups. I have a set of 4 very fine, delicate cups with hand-painted birds and silver edgings that I picked up in Japan. 

My favorite cup? An old red-clay pottery cup, sorta rounded (hard to spill) that holds about 16 ounces. I think I found it at a yard sale.


----------



## littleamy76

Mmmm, coffee!! My day doesn't start until I've had my cup of coffee. Milk and sugar added. I looooove Starbucks Mocha Frapps but rarely do I stop to get one because they are expensive. My new favorite drink is Starbucks Doubleshot Energy drink that is coffee flavor. Oh I'm not sure if it's everywhere, but this week McD's offers a free small coffee at breakfast. Had to stop and get one this morning on my way into work. Since when did they start putting the sugar and cream in for you?


----------



## Missy May

Change said:


> Re the cups question:
> I collect coffee cups. I have cups with pictures of all the aircraft I've ever worked on. I have a coffee cup from each NFR I attended (spectator). My kids gifted me with a cup with their picture for one Mother's Day, and the next Mother's Day they gave me a pink and black one that said "B1T<H'5 BREW." I have big cups, and dainty gold-embosses tea cups. I have a set of 4 very fine, delicate cups with hand-painted birds and silver edgings that I picked up in Japan.
> 
> My favorite cup? An old red-clay pottery cup, sorta rounded (hard to spill) that holds about 16 ounces. I think I found it at a yard sale.


 Although I do not intentionally collect coffee cups, I have quite a collection. One of my additions came to me as a result of almost purchasing a pendleton blanket that I loved, but I made the mistake of showing it to DH - and his response was, "ugh" (as in - ugly) , so I didn't get it. And, I might have pointed out a time or two that I could never have the blanket that I really loved b/c of what he said. :wink: He got me a mug with the "ugh" blanket design. Yet another addition.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I need my coffee today.

My new job is awful, and I wish I hadn't moved. When the going's good..

Already been in tears once this morning. I need coffee and some toughen up pills!


----------



## anndankev

My favorite coffee cup for many years was the plain thick white one that belonged to my Grandpa, then almost 20 years ago I got a new one from the San Marcos Café near Santa Fe. 

It is the same old, thick, mug style, with a drawing of the café on one side, and says something about the End of the Turquoise Trail on the other side. Got it on a trip moving a paint mare from Ft Huachuca to Ohio. Been using it since.

On another note, my father was a tea drinker and would not drink tea from a cup that had ever had coffee in it. He could tell. Mom kept his cup carefully guarded for him.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm going to need coffee today... LOTS of it, my daughter thought 4 am was a suitable wake up time, and we have people coming out at 9 to help me redo the deck.. so since she's not going back to bed, 4 hours of sleep it is for me.. YAY:lol:


----------



## Corporal

RegalCharm said:


> You might think you take your coffee with just a little milk, but if it's made with packaged ground coffee instead of freshly ground coffee beans, it might contain some extra ingredients — like wheat, soybeans, brown sugar, rye, barley, corn, rice, black beans, acai seeds, cocoa seeds, triticale, and plant husks and sticks, according to a new report being presented by Brazilian researchers at the 248th National Meeting and Exposition of the American Chemical Society (ACS) this week.
> 
> The Random Ingredients Found Most Coffee Will Disgust You


True. Harder to mask ingredients when you just buy the beans. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Roman

We've past two McDonalds and haven't gone to get coffee or Frappeé! D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

dang it I keep forgetting free coffee at mcdonalds right now


----------



## horseNpony

I need coffee, it's my last day at school and I'm about to pass out from exhaustion. It doesnt help that the heaters on (heat makes my tired).


----------



## DuffyDuck

Try taking in more fresh water, too horseNpony. My body goes in to hibernation when I get too hot or cold.. yay for rubbish circulation! But a big cup of water always refreshes me and fights off sleepiness.

I was up through the night to check on the votes for Scotland. Glad I only work till 1400 on a friday!

I have a big Baileys mug. I don't know if you get baileys in America? mmmm.


----------



## Change

I'm wondering if the Bailey's I'm drinking with my coffee is the same Bailey's your drinking....


----------



## SueC

Speaking of coffee, one thing most of us, coffee lovers or coffee avoiders alike, should be able to agree on is the Milka mocha chocolate. Milka, like Lindt, make pretty amazing chocolate...and Milka (the lilac paper people) have a mocha chocolate that is incredible... Looks pretty innocent when you break off a row, but wow...


----------



## Change

I think ~most~ of us could probably agree on the pure and magical healing properties of ~chocolate~.

It makes you smile!


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Sipping on a cup made with Fresh Ground bean of Costa Rica Reserve and eating a piece of 70% Cocoa Dark Chocolate as I read some posts.....:lol::lol:


.


----------



## DuffyDuck

SueC said:


> Speaking of coffee, one thing most of us, coffee lovers or coffee avoiders alike, should be able to agree on is the Milka mocha chocolate. Milka, like Lindt, make pretty amazing chocolate...and Milka (the lilac paper people) have a mocha chocolate that is incredible... Looks pretty innocent when you break off a row, but wow...


I love milka.

And Lindt.

Oh my.

You can't just eat one row, though...it's against all laws.


----------



## Missy May

I am not a big ice-cream fan, but I do love both chocolate and coffee, so naturally on the rare occasion that I do eat ice cream, it is either coffee ice cream with chocolate syrup, or nothing. 

I haven't tried Milka. hmm. I like Ghirardelli - all good except the peppermint kind, ick.


----------



## SueC

Yeah, MM... totally with you re minty chocolate, urgh... it's like having a chocolate-toothpaste sandwich. Might as well have chocolate infused with aftershave... or chocolate infused with toilet freshener... although of course aftershave is like toilet freshener in alcohol anyway...


----------



## RegularJoe

Missy May said:


> ...coffee ice cream...


Häagen-Dazs Coffee ice cream is the world's most perfect food.


----------



## Missy May

SueC said:


> Yeah, MM... totally with you re minty chocolate, urgh... it's like having a chocolate-toothpaste sandwich. Might as well have chocolate infused with aftershave... or chocolate infused with toilet freshener... although of course aftershave is like toilet freshener in alcohol anyway...


OMG, I will always think of this when I see those offensive stripes on the wrapper edging of the "peppermint" kind. :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama

Wow, did this thread ever take off! I must admit I didn't read all the posts though.

I LOVE my STRONG BLACK coffee. European heritage - people tell me it comes from that. Unfortunately, my body doesn't like it. I have Reynauds and if I drink too much coffee, my fingers turn white and go numb. Not fun. So I had to drastically reduce my coffee intake. From 2 -3 cups a day to 1 a week.:shock:

That initial system shock was about 2 years ago and now I can have a coffee every other day or so. But it's gotta be black, strong, from freshly ground beans and good well water. 

I never could tolerate tea or coffee from Timmy's (Tim Hortons aka Horny Tim'
s) or any other place. I think its the water. I think I'm the only Canadian that doesn't like Timmy's.


----------



## SueC

Coffee ice cream: Try making your own, with proper strong dark coffee, real cream, less sugar (!!!), ground hazelnuts, and a generous dash of brandy... and nothing you can buy commercially will ever compare again...


----------



## NorthernMama

mmmmm.... Sue - that sounds delicious! I do miss my Suzie-homemaker lifestyle I used to lead... back then I did stuff like that. Ah, to go back... I wish... maybe one day...


----------



## DreaMy

Chocolate -- Yum! (I have to admit that I am a total snob though, I rarely eat large commercial brand chocolate...) I like homemade peppermint bark though its delicious (I love mint and chocolate if it's done right without all that cornsyrup, artificial junk). And as for homemade ice cream -- that's my kryptonite. *puts down bowl of freshly made stracciatella gelato*


----------



## Change

Has anyone tried the Oikos Café Latte yoghurt? I've become addicted. It's almost like having the coffee flavored ice cream, but without the guilt!


----------



## DuffyDuck

I went to breakfast with my mum at our favourite hot chocolate shop. I had one of their special hot chocolates with an espresso added. Bliss!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Need I say more.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I don't often eat ice cream, but when I do I always go for that.


----------



## squirrelfood

Maryland Rider said:


> View attachment 519226
> 
> Need I say more.


How rude! You just murdered my diet!


----------



## tinyliny

I'm on my way to the supermarket. shall I pick up some? wouldn't that be AWESOMELY delicious in a tall glass o iced coffee? a coffee float?


----------



## Change

tinyliny said:


> I'm on my way to the supermarket. shall I pick up some? wouldn't that be AWESOMELY delicious in a tall glass o iced coffee? a coffee float?


Save some for me! I'm on my way!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Too darn cold for ice cream here!

One bitter, instant coffee down.

My dad's hound kept me up btween 2300-0400 last night. My eyes are on matchsticks!

Does anyone use flavoured syrups? Yum!

And I love coffee cake. With nuts. So yeah, if anyone wants to make me something.. if not, I'll make my own and show you all


----------



## horseNpony

It can be 2 degrees and I'll still eat ice cream  Goodbye healthy diet im gonna go eat coffee ice cream with ice coffee now...


----------



## gingerscout

horseNpony said:


> It can be 2 degrees and I'll still eat ice cream  Goodbye healthy diet im gonna go eat coffee ice cream with ice coffee now...


years ago when I worked for Wally World and had to do carts sometimes in winter ( which was the worst job ever.. I feel so bad for cart attendants) they recommended us to eat an ice cream bar or something every once and a while when it was cold, because it would bring down your inner temp, and not make it feel so cold outside... great logic huh?:lol::lol:


----------



## squirrelfood

Good logic? Bad idea. Makes hypothermia a possibility.


----------



## gingerscout

squirrelfood said:


> Good logic? Bad idea. Makes hypothermia a possibility.


no I was being sarcastic :lol: why would you want to make yourself colder when your standing outside..LOL


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> Coffee ice cream: Try making your own...


Something tells me that making my own ice cream is beyond my extremely limited culinary skills. 

However, for off-the-shelf stuff, it's hard to get more pure than Haagan-Dazs coffee. Here's the complete ingredient list: 

cream, skim milk, sugar, egg yolks, coffee

You don't need to be a chemical engineer to read that.


----------



## tinyliny

gingerscout said:


> years ago when I worked for Wally World and had to do carts sometimes in winter ( which was the worst job ever.. I feel so bad for cart attendants) they recommended us to eat an ice cream bar or something every once and a while when it was cold, because it would bring down your inner temp, and not make it feel so cold outside... great logic huh?:lol::lol:



Well, drinking hot drinks in hot weather does sort of make me feel coooler. In Japan, during the hottest weather, they still take long hot baths, saying it makes you feel cooler , . . afterward.


----------



## jaydee

I hate to admit it but when we are driving any distance I prefer to get coffee from McDonalds than Starbucks or DunkinDonuts - I think they use Paul Newmans brand
At home I'm quite happy with Folgers Instant coffee - my coffeemaker is stuck in a cupboard because its way too much hassle to use and clean


----------



## RegularJoe

tinyliny said:


> In Japan, during the hottest weather, they still take long hot baths, saying it makes you feel cooler , . . afterward.


This sounds suspiciously like hitting yourself in the head with a hammer because it feels good when you stop. 


jaydee said:


> I'm quite happy with Folgers Instant...


*Instant?! *

I think it's time for an intervention.


----------



## squirrelfood

Instant coffee is one of the cardinal sins, isn't it?


----------



## jaydee

What can I say? I'm not a connoisseur of coffee - actually not of many things at all!!!
My DH does have a coffee maker on the ground floor of the house where he has his office and swears he can tell the difference - me - not so much!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails

RegularJoe said:


> *Instant?! *
> 
> I think it's time for an intervention.


Or an exorcism :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## jaydee

Last time I reveal my guilty secrets to you lot!!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

squirrelfood said:


> Instant coffee is one of the cardinal sins, isn't it?


Mortal sin for sure, and your penance shall be!


----------



## Change

jaydee - the only thing instant coffee is good for is making my espresso cookies. And then, it has to be Folgers Crystals. The powdered stuff doesn't melt into the dough during baking.

For the rest of you coffee fiends - two of my espresso cookies (about the size of a silver dollar) are the equivalent of one cup of coffee, but should also carry a health warning, because they are made with a LOT of real butter, eggs, sugar, and brown sugar, not to mention the coffee crystals. Oh yeah. There's some flour in there, too. And vanilla. And some other stuff. Hmm. May have to dig out the recipe and make some.


----------



## SueC

My DH (the coffee drinker in our family) says there are two types of instant: Good instant, and industrial waste. Good instant is hard to find but not entirely an oxymoron. The industrial waste type can be found in every motel and workplace and nearly every home. 

(DH says our die-hard non-instant drinking friend Bill confirmed this when he has a cup of good instant at our house last month...his addiction having overcome his aversion... and said it was the best instant he'd had.)


----------



## DuffyDuck

I have a smoothie this morning, frozen berry, banana, yogurt, oats and water.

It sounds too healthy.

WHERE IS MY INSTANT COFFEE?!


----------



## SueC

DD, this may be why you are still alive! ;-)

But if you want a more coffee-orientated breakfast, you could try iced coffee muesli. Pour iced coffee over your muesli instead of milk. My DH does this on special occasions!  When we're not having pancakes or waffles or fruit crumble or apple strudel with custard or some such thing that doesn't come out of a packet.


----------



## jaydee

Can I come out from under the bed yet?
I'll stick to my mug of good old fashioned British 'Builders' tea I think!!!!


----------



## Corporal

Can't we all just Get ALONG?!?!? =b
I NEED my coffee in the morning, but when it's cold outside, I LOVE, LOVE, a good pot of tea. The only tea I don't care for is Earl Grey. It always tastes like I'm drinking a flower. blech!
We drink gallons of iced tea, and our blend is with standard black pekoe and Constant Comment.


----------



## gingerscout

Corporal said:


> Can't we all just Get ALONG?!?!? =b


NOOOO ( in evil demonic like voice.. mwa ha ha ha :twisted: ) :wink::lol:


----------



## gingerscout

you guys are lucky, I just realized that I am out of Keurig coffee, and regular pot coffee.. so now I have to go buy some/ go to Mcdonald's etc


----------



## Rebelwithacause

I cannot operate in the mornings without coffee! I was given a Keurig as a birthday present and it is awesome, pretty much all I drink. My favorite brand is Community Coffee... I grew up in Louisiana drinking it since I was little. I moved to Tennessee a few years ago and there was NONE to be found, but hallelujah they starting selling it at my local Kroger about a year ago. Before that, my mom would ship it to me!


----------



## ChitChatChet

I have drunk 3 mugs of coffee so far today. I woke at 1:30am today and got up at 2am being I couldn't get back to sleep. Why oh why oh why 1:30am??!!????!!!!!!!!!

Its now 12pm and I am dragging. Not enough coffee I fear


----------



## anndankev

Corporal said:


> Can't we all just Get ALONG?!?!? \


Certainly NOT until after having a cup of coffee.


----------



## Missy May

Corporal said:


> Can't we all just Get ALONG?!?!? =b
> I NEED my coffee in the morning, but when it's cold outside, I LOVE, LOVE, a good pot of tea. The only tea I don't care for is Earl Grey. It always tastes like I'm drinking a flower. blech!
> We drink gallons of iced tea, and our blend is with standard black pekoe and Constant Comment.


Earl Grey tea is one of my favorites - but I never drink it in the evening, b/c it has this "red bull" effect on me.


----------



## RegularJoe

Missy May said:


> Earl Grey tea is one of my favorites...


I can't hear the name Earl Grey without having a picture of Patrick Stewart as Captain Pickard pop into my head.


----------



## squirrelfood

Earl Grey is LOVELY for breakfast, with toast and jam.


----------



## Change

jaydee - you can come out. Tea is a caffeinated beverage, too, so you're still family here! 

And there are times when a good cup of very dark O&B Pekoe or Oolong with a stir of clover honey is just what's needed.


----------



## tinyliny

RegularJoe said:


> I can't hear the name Earl Grey without having a picture of Patrick Stewart as Captain Pickard pop into my head.



I always wondered why he had to speak to the computer in a convoluted manner for that request ("Tea, Earl Grey, black"), and yet could ask it all kinds of questions as if speaking to another human being who speaks English.


----------



## Corporal

I'll take the toast and jam, but give me English Breakfast, instead. =d


----------



## squirrelfood

Black Chai is good too.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Mm Earl Grey with lemon.

Today is a miserable autumn day.

My boss is out, one colleague is on leave, the other is... where ever he is.

I can enjoy my morning coffee in peace and bliss.

I may even be a rebel and put some music on :O


----------



## tinyliny

Rained all day yesterday, and much of today. hot coffee makes it all bearable.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I've had a productive morning, before I even finished the first cup.. not work related..oh well!

Memo to self. When in an awkward work/living situation abroad for the military, get visa before flights. Oops. My travels to India in December are just made complicated my blinking visa offices.

Ah well, I've phoned half a dozen people and have a small idea of what I need to do now


----------



## horseNpony

It's 10pm and Im completely exhausted, during the holidays 8 hours sleep suddenly isnt enough. Im going to go have a big cup of coffee, I dont plan on going to bed just yet


----------



## DuffyDuck

1400 here and I'm about to make my third cup.

I may change the instant to decaf for a couple of weeks, then make it espresso strength and watch everyone pop through the roof :lol:


----------



## SueC

squirrelfood said:


> Earl Grey is LOVELY for breakfast, with toast and jam.


Gosh, and here I was thinking you might be one of those people who like coffee so much that they wouldn't touch tea, and then it turns out you're "ambidextrous"! 

I've been thinking about your hippogriff question, SF, and I think the answer is "ride bareback"! ;-)


----------



## squirrelfood

MUST have the coffee first thing in the morning. After that, it's switchable to suit the moment.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Coffee first, then green tea. Hot again here today, enjoying my tea in between housemaid and stable hand work.


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> I've been thinking about your hippogriff question, SF, and I think the answer is "ride bareback"! ;-)


How do you get a bit into that beak? 

And remember - don't pull out any of his feathers, 'cause he won't thank you for that.


----------



## jaydee

My tea has to be 'navvie style' British tea with a splash of milk, sugar and strong enough to stand the spoon up in!!!
None of this delicate stuff !!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck

jaydee said:


> My tea has to be 'navvie style' British tea with a splash of milk, sugar and strong enough to stand the spoon up in!!!
> None of this delicate stuff !!!!


We call that a Julie Andrews. I still have no idea why, despite being in this army life my entire life! Spoonful of sugar, perhaps?


----------



## squirrelfood

I'll take the 'stiff' tea, but leave the milk out of it.


----------



## Change

squirrelfood said:


> I'll take the 'stiff' tea, but leave the milk out of it.


Ditto. But for me, no sugar, either!


----------



## SueC

RegularJoe said:


> How do you get a bit into that beak?


You ride bitless, of course! ;-)


----------



## squirrelfood

RegularJoe said:


> How do you get a bit into that beak?
> 
> And remember - don't pull out any of his feathers, 'cause he won't thank you for that.


heheh, another fan?


----------



## squirrelfood

Change said:


> Ditto. But for me, no sugar, either!


I prefer just a bit of honey.


----------



## RegalCharm

well it is 5 minutes after midnight and I still have a cup of coffee in the coffee pot to drink before getting the coffee pot ready for the morning.

waste not , want not. :lol:


----------



## horseNpony

I sometimes will make myself a coffee at night and stick it in the fridge so its cold for morning, then I add ice and bam! Ice coffee  Ive had probably about 4 cups today, I woke up at 11.30am and now its 4pm, I thought it would taste better if I added two teaspoons of sugar instead of one, big mistake!


----------



## DuffyDuck

squirrelfood said:


> heheh, another fan?


 
Well, my reading for this evening is sorted, thanks guys!


----------



## RegularJoe

squirrelfood said:


> heheh, another fan?


Oh yeah. 

I read the first book on a horse camping trip to the Black Hills about eight or so years ago. My son had read and enjoyed it, so I took it on a lark as an easy read when I was relaxing in the afternoon. I got hooked immediately one afternoon and skipped the evening ride to finish it. We drove to Hill City the next day to find a bookstore so I could buy Chamber of Secrets, and I read that before the trip was done.


----------



## Corporal

Aw. Man, I _can't stand_ to throw out what we didn't drink from the day before. Sooo...i don't tell the other coffee drinkers that I leave it in the pot and start a new one to mix with it. What they don't know, won't kill them. =b


----------



## jaydee

How can anyone sleep if they drink all that caffeine late at night?
Has to be herbal tea at night or malted milk drinks for me


----------



## Change

Corporal said:


> Aw. Man, I _can't stand_ to throw out what we didn't drink from the day before. Sooo...i don't tell the other coffee drinkers that I leave it in the pot and start a new one to mix with it. What they don't know, won't kill them. =b


Guilty! :lol:


----------



## RegularJoe

jaydee said:


> How can anyone sleep if they drink all that caffeine late at night?


At night, I could drink a cup and go straight to bed. It's actually kind of unfortunate because if I do need to stay up and I'm getting tired, it doesn't help.


----------



## Missy May

I don't like to throw coffee away, or drink coffee that isn't fresh, so I have Keurig for me, and a "pot" for when we have company. I like perked coffee the best - especially the smell in the morning, but they are so cumbersome and make so much coffee that I just forgo that route entirely.


----------



## Roman

It depends for me if I take long to fall asleep or not. One night I had a frappuchino and it took forever to fall asleep! I was literally wide awake for hours. But a few weeks ago when I had two, XD, and probably drank some two hours before bed, I don't think I had a hard time falling asleep.


----------



## RegularJoe

Missy May said:


> I like perked coffee the best - especially the smell in the morning...


Yup - reminds me of home growing up. 

All the neighbors used to hang out at our house drinking coffee. I can remember getting up at four in the morning to go to the bathroom and finding five guys in the kitchen up and ready for work, drinking coffee. We brewed at least two 32 cup percolator batches every day, because all those guys would be back after work for more.


----------



## Missy May

RegularJoe said:


> Yup - reminds me of home growing up.
> 
> All the neighbors used to hang out at our house drinking coffee. I can remember getting up at four in the morning to go to the bathroom and finding five guys in the kitchen up and ready for work, drinking coffee. We brewed at least two 32 cup percolator batches every day, because all those guys would be back after work for more.


My aunt had a percolator - man, that was good coffee. I spent many summers on their farm. I'd get up early to ride (I'm was too lazy to do farm work :wink. I loved waking up to that aroma! I used cream from their milk cow in my coffee - unsparingly. Try as I might, including once buying a percolator, I have never been able to replicate her amazing coffee....but I have gotten close.


----------



## Corporal

I used to drink coffee all day long. Now, it doesn't sit well in the afternoon, unless I water down, so for ME it's:
Morning coffee, "Puppy Uppers," 
and 
Evening camomile tea or wine, "Doggie Downers." =b


----------



## Missy May

Corporal said:


> I used to drink coffee all day long. Now, it doesn't sit well in the afternoon, unless I water down, so for ME it's:
> Morning coffee, "Puppy Uppers,"
> and
> Evening camomile tea or wine, "Doggie Downers." =b


I, too, switch to decaf or tea after noon. I only drink tiny amounts of alcohol on rare occasion b/c a small amount is all it takes to make me very ill. But, if I have the flu or can't sleep, it's a little bit of Kahlua for me (it puts me right to sleep)!!! It's such a _delicious_ "coffee" beverage - such a shame that it's alcoholic.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I grow mint, and in the evening I make hot water and crush some mint leaves in.


----------



## squirrelfood

RegularJoe said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> I read the first book on a horse camping trip to the Black Hills about eight or so years ago. My son had read and enjoyed it, so I took it on a lark as an easy read when I was relaxing in the afternoon. I got hooked immediately one afternoon and skipped the evening ride to finish it. We drove to Hill City the next day to find a bookstore so I could buy Chamber of Secrets, and I read that before the trip was done.


I have all the books............AND all the movies!


----------



## RegularJoe

squirrelfood said:


> I have all the books............AND all the movies!


Yes, and yes. 

I went to one of those midnight release parties for Deathly Hallows. Just a bunch of Potter geeks all geeking out together. 

I finally got our copy at around 2:00 a.m. on Saturday, and was finished by 6:00 a.m. Sunday. 

Let me just say my family learned the true meaning of the phrase "shut up, I'm reading" that weekend, but they forgave me for it. 

As for the movies, many a family movie night was spent watching Potter, and no doubt there are still more to come.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm not a harry potter fan..lol


----------



## squirrelfood

gingerscout said:


> I'm not a harry potter fan..lol


Sad, that. Everyone needs a little fantasy in their lives.


----------



## SouthernTrails

squirrelfood said:


> Sad, that. Everyone needs a little fantasy in their lives.


That is where Star Trek comes into play :wink:

.


----------



## squirrelfood

That too! :smile: And Star Wars.


----------



## Change

I read a lot of Fantasy and Science Fiction and I enjoyed the Potter movies, but just could NOT get into reading the books. I found Rowling's writing to be ... bumpy.

The Hunger Games books? Inhaled them. I think I've read the LOTR 20 times.


----------



## SueC

Interesting thing about Harry Potter: Heard an interview with the author (I listen to loads of podcasts) and she said the whole story came to her on a long-distance train trip, and she spent a decade or so writing it down and elaborating it. Initially it was just something she did for her own amusement - not to write children's books. She said if she'd set out to do that then the stories wouldn't have been so dark, and when it was suggested she publish them she worried that children might be frightened by especially the later books. So she had to put the idea that children were going to read them firmly out of her mind. As it turned out, most kids are fans and actually like the dark aspect - the balance of light and dark. They're not saccharine books. She also said Hermione was based on who she was as a schoolkid, warts and all.


----------



## SueC

For those who don't like HP, I suppose you could always ogle the grown-up actor in his nude role in the stage play Equus!  ;-) Now that was a change of pace...


----------



## squirrelfood

No thanks. I prefer my naked men with a little more substance.


----------



## squirrelfood

SueC said:


> Interesting thing about Harry Potter: Heard an interview with the author (I listen to loads of podcasts) and she said the whole story came to her on a long-distance train trip, and she spent a decade or so writing it down and elaborating it. Initially it was just something she did for her own amusement - not to write children's books. She said if she'd set out to do that then the stories wouldn't have been so dark, and when it was suggested she publish them she worried that children might be frightened by especially the later books. So she had to put the idea that children were going to read them firmly out of her mind. As it turned out, most kids are fans and actually like the dark aspect - the balance of light and dark. They're not saccharine books. She also said Hermione was based on who she was as a schoolkid, warts and all.


I remember a famous writer saying "if you want to be a success, write about life as you know it". Makes me really wonder about Stephen King..........


----------



## gingerscout

SueC said:


> For those who don't like HP, I suppose you could always ogle the grown-up actor in his nude role in the stage play Equus! ;-) Now that was a change of pace...


being a guy.. that is one of the LAST things I would want to see naked *shudders*


----------



## gingerscout

squirrelfood said:


> I remember a famous writer saying "if you want to be a success, write about life as you know it". Makes me really wonder about Stephen King..........


well if that's the case, I wonder about Dr.Suess.. I mean all those wacked out children's stories..lol


----------



## squirrelfood

gingerscout said:


> being a guy.. that is one of the LAST things I would want to see naked *shudders*


Beauty is art, and all that.


----------



## jaydee

We need fantasy in our lives - reality can be so boring.
Harry Potter was well made from book to film, shame they can't always get it right when they do that. When you've read the book and the film misses out things you felt were really vital its such a let down
The Hobbit series has been great - the books are tedious.
Peppermint tea - lovely!!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Well I got some new cups and saucers and have a guest that likes my good coffee too - am enjoying the morning!


----------



## Change

On the way home I saw this old saddle that I couldn't resist for the price. Don't have a clue what it is. If any of you know a lot about saddles - please visit the thread "What Have I Got Here?" in the Tack Review section and help me out!! I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I have to have my coffee in the morning or else I end up driving the 15 minute drive to work and then realizing that I don't remember any of the drive. That's not good in any situation and especially not good when you live in oil country (lots of jacked up trucks driving too fast). 
The best coffee beans I can get around here are Melitta. I was spoiled recently because my sister visited NYC and Germany and brought me coffee beans from both places! That was good! The stuff from NYC was Hell's Kitchen blend. 
I have to have fresh ground coffee and it has to be strong! 
When I go to a specialty coffee shop I like to get either a Americano or a Chai tea latte with an espresso shot. 
I like mine with cream and sugar. But it has to be whipping cream, not half and half or creamer. I grew up on a farm milking cows so I got spoiled with fresh thick farm cream.


----------



## squirrelfood

> fresh thick farm cream.


THAT is the stuff you eat with a big spoon, right? Oh, I miss my Geurnsey cow!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Yep! 
My favourite way to eat it is poured over freshly made waffles spread with home made butter and topped with home made maple syrup!


----------



## DreaMy

Haha, I was just thinking about rereading Harry Potter in French, it is the only fantasy novel I ever liked... Star Trek and Star Wars just make me cringe. :hide:


----------



## DuffyDuck

Why oh why did I buy horses instead of doing my driving test. Now I am doing it, I'm doing it in German. The theory is literally making me want to cry. There is not enough coffee in the world to fix the smoosh my brain has just become.

GAH


----------



## SueC

DreaMy said:


> Haha, I was just thinking about rereading Harry Potter in French, it is the only fantasy novel I ever liked... Star Trek and Star Wars just make me cringe. :hide:


I'm joining you under that chair, DreaMy. :hide: They make me cringe too - space soaps... Have you tried _Neverwhere_ or _The Ocean at the End of the Lane_ by Neil Gaiman? That's the rare kind of fantasy I actually like (and I include HP in that list). _Neverwhere_ also made a nice mini-series (BBC, mid90s) that I still enjoy re-watching (whole secret alternative community underground). And although I actually find reading Terry Pratchett a bit tedious (must be not possessing a Y-chromosome), I did enjoy the UK screen adaptations of _Going Postal_, _The Colour of Magic_ and _The Hogfather_.

And since this is a coffee thread, I'll just have a cup of Jasmine green tea with honey, rosewater and milk with that.


----------



## SueC

squirrelfood said:


> No thanks. I prefer my naked men with a little more substance.


In plural! :shock:

I actually just think it was an interesting move for an actor who probably realised that his child role could end up defining him if he wasn't careful. He couldn't have done a more contrasting thing than to go from (serious) children's movie to a serious, cerebral stage play that also required him to go _au naturel_!


----------



## SueC

GG: Nice Bob Marley quote. But, maybe that's because he lived in an age where live music wasn't so often turned up to levels that cause permanent hearing damage!


----------



## squirrelfood

But I STILL want to be a Dragonrider!


----------



## RegularJoe

squirrelfood said:


> No thanks. I prefer my naked men with a little more substance.


Some of the more candid reviews did suggest that he had plenty of "substance." 


gingerscout said:


> ...that is one of the LAST things I would want to see naked *shudders*


Seeing guys naked doesn't bother me, but I can't even imagine doing a nude scene in front of a live audience. Now there's a thought that makes me shudder. 


Change said:


> I think I've read the LOTR 20 times.


That's a series I could never get engaged in. I've probably started the first volume a half dozen times, and always got bored with it. I found his writing tedious. No doubt I'll still give it another shot one day, but so far I've only just barely made it out of the shire.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Today is International Coffee Day! In celebration of that, I do believe I will get a cup from the coffee shop in town when I go in to get my hair cut.  

I could never get into HP. The movies scared me and I didn't bother with the books because I saw part of the movie first. 

I loved watching LOTR, but have never read the books. 

Fantasy has never been my genre of choice. Probably because I wasn't allowed to read it growing up. Someday I do hope to read HP and LOTR just to be able to check it off my list. 
I move into my own place sometime this month and I don't plan on having a TV or internet (besides of my cellphone) so maybe I'll get more reading done. 

The books I love most are by Louis L'Amour and James Harriot.


----------



## RegularJoe

GallopingGuitarist said:


> The books I love most are by Louis L'Amour and James Harriot.


I never really got hooked on westerns. My mom devoured the works of Zane Grey. I can remember that searching for one she hadn't already read became an annual event when Christmas was approaching. Fortunately he was prolific enough that even 15 or 20 years after his death we were still finding "new" books. 

Certainly much of our present day image of the old west originally sprung from the minds of writers like Grey and L'Amour.


----------



## squirrelfood

RegularJoe said:


> Some of the more candid reviews did suggest that he had plenty of "substance."
> 
> Seeing guys naked doesn't bother me, but I can't even imagine doing a nude scene in front of a live audience. Now there's a thought that makes me shudder.
> 
> That's a series I could never get engaged in. I've probably started the first volume a half dozen times, and always got bored with it. I found his writing tedious. No doubt I'll still give it another shot one day, but so far I've only just barely made it out of the shire.


Your views and mine may differ greatly on what constitutes "substance". I've seen his upper body. It really isn't there.


----------



## squirrelfood

> The books I love most are by Louis L'Amour and James Harriot.


There would be a starvation of writers if we didn't all have different tastes.


----------



## RegularJoe

squirrelfood said:


> Your views and mine may differ greatly on what constitutes "substance". I've seen his upper body. It really isn't there.


Yeah, he's fit, but thin. 

But to be clear, those reviews weren't talking about his upper body.


----------



## squirrelfood

RegularJoe said:


> Yeah, he's fit, but thin.
> 
> But to be clear, those reviews weren't talking about his upper body.


The rest, I'm too old to be interested in. :?


----------



## DreaMy

SueC: I actually haven't but Neil Gaiman is an excellent author. Have you ever read The Moth: This Is a True Story? Its a collection of (true) stories by various people -- some authors and some others. Its an addictive book, I only wish it was longer. My sister was obsessed with Terry Pratchett but I only ever liked his children's books -- I listened to the audio versions on road trips. 

DuffyDuck: Haha, the American was so easy :rofl:. Is the German one hard (for native Germans)? I know _most_ people don't pass the Irish driving test... *Thinks to self: How are they all so bad at driving?*


----------



## DreaMy

delete.


----------



## SueC

DuffyDuck said:


> Why oh why did I buy horses instead of doing my driving test. Now I am doing it, I'm doing it in German. The theory is literally making me want to cry. There is not enough coffee in the world to fix the smoosh my brain has just become.
> 
> GAH


Well, this will make you laugh, and it's topical. It's comedian Bengt Washburn comparing driving in Germany with driving in America. I have this on an album but on the Internet could only find it as part of an extended interview. The clip is at 39.20, so fast forward to there.






It's a shame that this clip isn't available as a specific short because it is so funny - but worth digging for here in this fringe Mormon interview (by someone who has been threatened with excommunication no less!).


----------



## Change

For those of you who enjoy fantasy and horses, there's a wonderful author (and horse lover) by the name of Judith Tarr. She has Andalusians, and she has written a wonderful collection of books - but some of them are set in the earliest history of the domestication of the horse. Look her up on Amazon while you enjoy your morning coffee.

Although all her books thus far have been excellent, I recommend The Epona Sequence to keep things at least partially on topic with horses and such!


----------



## Change

squirrelfood said:


> But I STILL want to be a Dragonrider!


Aha! Another outcast of Pern! :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

boy I love all the tangents we keep going onto on the coffee thread :lol::lol:


----------



## RegularJoe

gingerscout said:


> boy I love all the tangents we keep going onto on the coffee thread :lol::lol:


Yeah, but there's a shoulder with a rumble strip in case we drift too far out of the coffee lane.


----------



## SueC

Tangents are often the most interesting things in life and conversation!  And after all, who has their coffee in complete silence when there are other people present? Coffee, tea, good food in general...the social element is what makes it a complete experience.

I actually just had a rare coffee. _Good_ instant, one sugar, and cream because we're out of milk. Because my DH has a nasty cold and has been coughing four nights, and we're sleep deprived, but we still had to do the finish plaster on one of our rooms anyway. Couldn't have done that without coffee.

This was us at Christmas, doing the second of three layers in the now complete living area. This was a big room so it had quite a flattening effect:










I wonder how many car crashes have been prevented because people had a coffee to aid their wakefulness on long road trips...


----------



## Roman

We usually stop at a McDonalds when we're going to be driving all day to get coffee and stuff.

Starbucks Mocha Frappuchino yesterday! I regret that cups have to empty 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood

> Tangents are often the most interesting things in life and conversation! :smile: And after all, who has their coffee in complete silence when there are other people present? Coffee, tea, good food in general...the social element is what makes it a complete experience.
> 
> I actually just had a rare coffee. _Good_ instant, one sugar, and cream because we're out of milk. Because my DH has a nasty cold and has been coughing four nights, and we're sleep deprived, but we still had to do the finish plaster on one of our rooms anyway. Couldn't have done that without coffee.
> 
> This was us at Christmas, doing the second of three layers in the now complete living area. This was a big room so it had quite a flattening effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many car crashes have been prevented because people had a coffee to aid their wakefulness on long road trips


Every big truck driver on the road.....


----------



## Peanutbutter

Roman said:


> We usually stop at a McDonalds when we're going to be driving all day to get coffee and stuff.
> 
> Starbucks Mocha Frappuchino yesterday! I regret that cups have to empty
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never tried the coffe at McDonalds, is that good coffe?
Where I live you get better coffe at gas stations than at good restaurants. You can also get a coffe deal, where you buy a travel mug and can drink all you want from every gas station that chain has all over the country. It's awsome! 

I had my first pumpkin spiced latte ever a few weeks ago, since we suddenly have starbucks over here now. Not to found of the black coffe, but that pumpkin thing was good and tastey


----------



## Roman

Peanutbutter said:


> Never tried the coffe at McDonalds, is that good coffe?


If it's a fresh and hot cup, I hear it's good. Just make sure it's fresh, you never know when the coffee was made.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

DreaMy said:


> DuffyDuck: Haha, the American was so easy :rofl:. Is the German one hard (for native Germans)? I know _most_ people don't pass the Irish driving test... *Thinks to self: How are they all so bad at driving?*


I think it's mandatory to fail the theory at least once. It's ridiculous. When soldiers and their families come over here, they have to take a conversion test on road signs and the differences (I haven't lived in the UK in years, so couldn't tell you...apart from the UK drive on the wrong side and have too many roundabouts!!) but it's frustrating. And I'm going to unleash a can of whoop on my instructor. I keep phoning to reorganize a lesson he cancelled five minutes before...I'd been stood in the rain for ten waiting for him... And that was last Wednesday. Not impressed!

I genuinely want to throw the book and my laptop out of the window!

It's good, I suppose. Learning about how to help the environment, and how your engine works....gah!


----------



## DreaMy

I love roundabouts, I wish we had more of them. Now on the other hand there are two major roads near our neighborhood that come together at 3 way stop.

I'll have to ask my cousin if she's taking it (she's over there with the military too)


----------



## gingerscout

DreaMy said:


> I love roundabouts, I wish we had more of them. Now on the other hand there are two major roads near our neighborhood that come together at 3 way stop.


 roundabouts.. EVIL ... HISSSS (makes cross with fingers):lol: a town I used to live in put in like 10 of them in major intersections.. it made commuting through town a pain in the rear.. one of the many reasons I moved OUT of that town honestly..lol


----------



## Roman

Roundabouts? Like where you come straight and have to go around a circle of land that shouldn't be there to go straight again? 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peanutbutter

Roman said:


> Roundabouts? Like where you come straight and have to go around a circle of land that shouldn't be there to go straight again?
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Best discription of a roundabout ever 

We have a lot of them every where to. A kind of like them, except when semi trucks come swoshing on the inside or outside. I nearly fainted the first time.


----------



## gingerscout

yes except here in the states.. everyone has a car, and NO ONE yields to ANYONE.. I saw lots of accidents that led to screaming matches, because so and so was there first, I even saw people going around them the wrong way:lol:


----------



## RegularJoe

Roman said:


> Roundabouts? Like where you come straight and have to go around a circle of land that shouldn't be there to go straight again?


I like to think of them as where eight cars are all approaching the same intersection from four different directions at the same time and nobody has to stop. 

Anyone ever see those Shriner go-carts that run in parades? They run around with a bunch of guys driving figure eights and stuff, and we'd all watch hoping they'd crash, but they never did. 

It's like that, except for the not crashing part.


----------



## Roman

The picture helped! I only know of one down me that's too far away we rarely go to, I think the only times we went down there was to eat at a nearby Mexican restaurant. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peanutbutter

gingerscout said:


> yes except here in the states.. everyone has a car, and NO ONE yields to ANYONE.. I saw lots of accidents that led to screaming matches, because so and so was there first, I even saw people going around them the wrong way:lol:


Oh, that sounds scary. A friend of mine from Texas said he took a defensive driving class. I kind of get why when you say that.. :lol:
We scandinavians are so quiet and shy so we rearly have troubbles with roundabouts. I just let everyone drive first.......!


----------



## RegularJoe

Peanutbutter said:


> I just let everyone drive first.......!


Here you would have six people behind you shaking their fists and honking because you're holding them up by letting someone go out of turn. There is no being nice, there is only being fast and efficient. 

And it's not just other drivers. Years ago when I took my behind the wheel exam, I was docked points for stopping at a yield sign at a T intersection because in the estimation of the instructor I could have proceeded safely ahead of the crossing traffic. By stopping I was delaying any traffic that might have been behind me. I thought I was just being cautious and nice, but nope, pedal-to-the-metal is how we roll here.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Mandatory coffee comment: As a retired Army sergeant and old truck driver, I live on coffee. You can keep the frothy, sickly sweet stuff. I drink coffee, not candy.

But the roundabout tangent caught my attention. Having spent a dozen or so years in Europe, I grew rather accustomed to them. It got interesting when Brits and Continentals got mixed together. In England, you traverse the roundabout in a clockwise direction. On the continent, it is counter clockwise. I was once driving a bus full of Brits in Belgium. I got to the first roundabout and hooked it right with the flow of traffic. All the passengers screamed and braced themselves for the crash they thought was sure to follow. After they realized where they were, they got kinda quiet and sheepish.


----------



## RegalCharm

It is almost 11pm. Do you know where your coffee cup is?

mine is sitting here full of freshly brewed Joe. :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

gingerscout said:


> yes except here in the states.. everyone has a car, and NO ONE yields to ANYONE.. I saw lots of accidents that led to screaming matches, because so and so was there first, I even saw people going around them the wrong way:lol:


lots of accidents !!! you should watch the videos of Russian drivers on you
tube.


----------



## RegalCharm

Peanutbutter said:


> Best discription of a roundabout ever
> 
> We have a lot of them every where to. A kind of like them, except when semi trucks come swoshing on the inside or outside. I nearly fainted the first time.


the good thing is if you miss your turn off, you just go round again.


----------



## gingerscout

I keep staring at the animation saying go on CRASH ALREADY...lol


----------



## RegalCharm

gingerscout said:


> I keep staring at the animation saying go on CRASH ALREADY...lol



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## gingerscout




----------



## DuffyDuck

We get tax free vehicles, and you can exchange one every twelve months. My dad makes the trip back to the UK, exchanges the car and drives back to Germany. New Volvo XC60, drives out of the dealership on to the wrong side, but there is an island in the road. Turns out Volvo breaks are top.

We had a small roundabout on our old camp, and EVERYONE without fail has driven around that thing the wrong way at least once!

My instructor made me drive around a small one three times before letting me come off. People stopped to watch


----------



## SueC

DreaMy said:


> I love roundabouts, I wish we had more of them. Now on the other hand there are two major roads near our neighborhood that come together at 3 way stop.


We live near a regional centre that is entirely based on roundabouts - and it's so cool. The traffic hardly banks up, and if you time it right you hardly have to slow down going through a roundabout. The nearest traffic lights are over 200km from us! :happydance:


----------



## horseNpony

Ive been away from this thread for a while, I come back, and you guys are talking about roundabouts... lol Im not driving yet (should get around to getting my license, but things keep coming up). Theres no roundabouts nearby, but I live right on a main road, which also happens to be a direct path between two main freeways everyone uses. So mornings are just horrendous.


----------



## Roman

horseNpony said:


> Ive been away from this thread for a while, I come back, and you guys are talking about roundabouts...



The thread should be renamed: The Thread about coffee and other things that amuse us. 

lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

Well. I curbed and stalled before I'd reached the end of my street...I think that wins an award :lol: 

Do you know what amuses me? Bacon.

I love bacon.

I want some pigs called eggs and mushrooms.


----------



## flytobecat

I could really use some bacon about now. MMMmm bacon!
I hate round abouts. They put couple in close to us when they re-did the road. 
They make me dizzy when I drive around them.:???:


----------



## DreaMy

As someone who has wanted to study civil engineering/landscape architecture/city planning for a LONG time roundabouts fascinate me, they're pretty genius


----------



## gingerscout

bacon is its own foodgroup


----------



## KWPN

I love roundabouts! That's really all we have here so I guess I have become accustomed to them. Whenever I go to some place without, it seems like you sit still an awful lot longer.


----------



## Corporal

My FAVORITE coffee is the cup somebody brings full and presents to me.
**happy sigh**


----------



## karliejaye

If coffee tasted like bacon, I would drink it 24/7/365


----------



## Corporal

I think EVERYBODY would do that. =b


----------



## RegularJoe

karliejaye said:


> If coffee tasted like bacon, I would drink it 24/7/365


Bacon flavored coffee. 

That is completely brilliant. My son works at Caribou. I may have to suggest this.


----------



## Peanutbutter

Amazon.com : Maple Bacon Flavored Ground Coffee 1 lb. Bag : Grocery & Gourmet Food

No need to thank me RegularJoe


----------



## squirrelfood

Um............no. I think I prefer to keep two such delightful flavors separate, to more fully enjoy them.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Can we add eggs to that? And beans? Breakfast coffee cup. Would get up on time for that!!!


----------



## jaydee

Bacon flavoured coffee sounds awful
I do like hazelnut syrup in mine though
Roundabouts are called a Rotary here and they aren't very common so people seem to make it up as they go along when they come across one. I hate the 4 way stop thing because everyone seems convinced they got there first
Dragonriders/Pern series? I listened to that on Audible Books not long ago (what I do when I'm cleaning out stables and doing barn chores) Not bad.
Yes wider roads and slower speed limits do make driving in the US a lot easier
The 'road' I lived on and also drove on and rode horses on most every day in the UK - 60mph speed limit and lots of farm traffic and delivery trucks going between towns. The much wider rural road I live on here has a 20mph limit!!!
I think I've covered everything!!!!


----------



## Zexious

^Ugh, roundabouts... The bane of most people's existence xD


----------



## Roman

karliejaye said:


> If coffee tasted like bacon, I would drink it 24/7/365


Ew. I remember when Sonic had a shake with bacon in it.  I don't know if they still do anymore or make them on occasion! I think my uncle tried it once, me, I'll stick to my Hot Fudge Shake, thank you!


----------



## Peanutbutter

DuffyDuck said:


> Can we add eggs to that? And beans? Breakfast coffee cup. Would get up on time for that!!!


Ugh, the new thing over here is to put a chunck of butter in youre coffe to make it healthier or something. I just no, I just can't. 
Eggs and beans are better on toast I think. But it would be handy when I am late for work :lol:


----------



## RegularJoe

DuffyDuck said:


> Can we add eggs to that? And beans? Breakfast coffee cup. Would get up on time for that!!!


I think you used coffee instead of water in a Mountain House breakfast you'd have something like this.


----------



## horseNpony

No coffee for me this morning, im having tea. Since my mum always drinks it I always have a cup when she had one, now i think im addicted :lol: 

I think i must be the only person in the world who hates bacon.


----------



## Change

karliejaye said:


> If coffee tasted like bacon, I would drink it 24/7/365


I like bacon, but .... eeeeeeew! No!


----------



## Change

As for breakfast in a coffee cup: Put your favorite omelet ingredients (fry bacon first) in a cup, crack an egg or two into it. Stir with a fork to get the egg thoroughly scrambly, and microwave for somewhere between 1 and 2 minutes (depends on your microwave). Voila. Omelet in a cup.


----------



## flytobecat

^^^^That is genius:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Change

Change said:


> As for breakfast in a coffee cup: Put your favorite omelet ingredients (fry bacon first) in a cup, crack an egg or two into it. Stir with a fork to get the egg thoroughly scrambly, and microwave for somewhere between 1 and 2 minutes (depends on your microwave). Voila. Omelet in a cup.


And if you prefer your breakfast at work, but all the ingredients in a zip-lock baggie...


----------



## DuffyDuck

Change said:


> As for breakfast in a coffee cup: Put your favorite omelet ingredients (fry bacon first) in a cup, crack an egg or two into it. Stir with a fork to get the egg thoroughly scrambly, and microwave for somewhere between 1 and 2 minutes (depends on your microwave). Voila. Omelet in a cup.


But...where is the bacon :lol:


----------



## SueC

Personally, I think combining bacon and coffee in a beverage makes about as much sense as combining anchovies and chocolate. :-b


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Blasphemy :-(



> Why Coffee Is Wreaking Havoc on Your Productivity


https://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/adv...ing-havoc-on-your-productivity-180050528.html

.


----------



## SueC

I have a coffee joke for you all.

A patron orders a coffee at a highway diner. The waitress brings it, looks out of the window, and says, "Looks a bit like rain!"

The customer starts drinking and then says, "Yes, but it tastes a little like coffee!"


----------



## horseNpony

^lol, I can imagine myself saying something like that 

I keep adding Vanilla to my coffee, I may be a little obsessed with it. I have this paste, one teaspoon is supposed to be equal to one vanilla pod+seeds, which is supposed to be very strong yet I can eat a teaspoon on its own :lol: . Well thats just one of my weird quirks, I love vanilla  Except I can never taste it in my coffee :evil:


----------



## Corporal

SueC said:


> Personally, I think combining bacon and coffee in a beverage makes about as much sense as combining anchovies and chocolate. :-b


HEY!! WAIT A MINUTE!!!
I LOVE an anchovy pizza about once a year (birthday, personal pan Pizzahut), and I just MIGHT put chocolate on it, too, JUST for spite. =/ =/ =/


----------



## SueC

Go right ahead, Corporal! You're the one who has to eat it! :rofl:

Anchovies are fine things and so is chocolate, but together... not for me!


----------



## SueC

Another coffee joke: Somebody's grandpa, a fervent coffee drinker, is reading the weekend paper and gets irate at an article: "These hacks are writing that coffee is addictive! Because of the caffeine! But they know nothing! I've been drinking 10 cups of coffee every day for the last 50 years, and I'm not addicted!!!"


----------



## horseNpony

Unlike me, coffee loves my maths book, its filled with coffee and tea stains since Im always doing maths on the couch while drinking it.


----------



## SueC

horseNpony said:


> Unlike me, coffee loves my maths book, its filled with coffee and tea stains since Im always doing maths on the couch while drinking it.


This strikes me as a very inefficient way to drink coffee _or_ learn mathematics! ;-)

For your vanilla problem: Add it to your hot chocolate instead. Extra yummy.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I like chips and vanilla ice cream....

My driving lesson was a disaster. I don't like driving an Audi Q5, it's massive. And I hit gas instead of brake when I panic. Ugh. 

Plus side.. all this coffee is giving me more buzz for planning my trip to India WOOHOO


----------



## jaydee

Can you not have lessons in your own car?
No dual controls I suppose......................


----------



## DuffyDuck

Illegal in Germany, not allowed to put L plates on. Unfortunately, as he gets more incentive from rich parents paying for darling children, I wait two weeks between lessons.. helpful!

Oh well, it's a crash course in German and attempt to drive haha


----------



## RegularJoe

SouthernTrails said:


> Blasphemy :-(


I will take up the task of mounting a spirited defense of coffee! 

Before everyone panics, it was written by a business writer, with links to articles that discuss things like how to maximize productivity with techniques like "obsess over leveraging edge time." Here's a quote from that article: 



> I almost always schedule calls for my drive to work. It's easy: I take the kids to school and drop them off at a specific time; then I can do an 8.00 to 8.30 call. I typically don't schedule calls for the drive home so I can return calls, especially to people on the west coast.


Yeah, it's easy until you kill yourself or someone else with distracted driving.

That's the kind of story she's basing her "research" on. I don't think I want to take advice from anyone who thinks scheduling business calls while driving is a good idea, because dead people aren't particularly productive workers. 

Here's a quote from a peer reviewed medical journal that I finally found a couple of links down the chain: 



> In summary, although *there is little evidence that caffeine produces clinically significant dependence*, it may play a contributory role in a variety of psychiatric disorders.


I added the emphasis. Here's the study: 
Neuropsychiatric effects of caffeine

So there you have it, actual research scientists vs. business writers referencing other business writers. 

I'm reading another comprehensive study now about caffeine dependence and withdrawal, which is a real thing. It just doesn't affect everyone, just as not everyone gets cancer, heart disease, or diabetes. For the moment my own conclusion is: 

Blasphemy, indeed.


----------



## Corporal

DuffyDuck said:


> I like chips and vanilla ice cream....
> 
> My driving lesson was a disaster. I don't like driving an Audi Q5, it's massive. And I hit gas instead of brake when I panic. Ugh.
> 
> Plus side.. all this coffee is giving me more buzz for planning my trip to India WOOHOO


OH, DUFFY!!! **hugs**
Ok, DON'T drive where you step on the gas, then hit the brakes and step on the gas again. Next time you practice driving, start with putting your foot on the brake, put the car in gear and let the car drive itself. You will be AMAZED at how much power a car has, and how often you can just coast without using the accelerator. =D


----------



## jaydee

DuffyDuck said:


> Illegal in Germany, not allowed to put L plates on. Unfortunately, as he gets more incentive from rich parents paying for darling children, I wait two weeks between lessons.. helpful!
> 
> Oh well, it's a crash course in German and attempt to drive haha


So is Germany a forever place for you now?


----------



## SueC

RegularJoe said:


> ...written by a business writer, with links to articles that discuss things like how to maximize productivity with techniques like "obsess over leveraging edge time." Here's a quote from that article:
> 
> _Quote:
> I almost always schedule calls for my drive to work. It's easy: I take the kids to school and drop them off at a specific time; then I can do an 8.00 to 8.30 call. I typically don't schedule calls for the drive home so I can return calls, especially to people on the west coast. _
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's easy until you kill yourself or someone else with distracted driving.



Right on. But hey, business people like that are self-proclaimed experts on _everything_, are they not: Science, society, climate change, social justice, etc - and they're running most Western countries, whether personally or de facto. That's why we apparently live in _economies_, rather than communities. :twisted:

BTW, I can just imagine the school run. _Quality_ time with the children... reminds me of the Cat Stevens song, _Cat's In The Cradle_... :-(


----------



## SueC

Caffeine is, of course, not found in coffee alone: There's enough in a family-sized chocolate bar to kill a chihuahua (dogs and caffeine: bad mix...). And it's not a reason to avoid either coffee or chocolate totally. Moderation, as always...and if you really like coffee, compensate by cutting out caffeinated soft drinks if that's also in the mix, and have some coffee-free days to give your system a break.

While _excess_ coffee is linked to various problems including infertility, cardiovascular disease, and bone loss (if you like coffee, eat more calcium as drinking a lot of coffee flushes it from the body), these studies are always iffy because it's so hard to pinpoint causation, not just correlation. Also, there have been some studies to suggest that coffee helps older people think more quickly, improves memory and encourages better reasoning. This may just be a side-effect of someone actually being _awake_, of course! ;-)


----------



## Change

SueC said:


> While _excess_ coffee is linked to various problems including infertility, cardiovascular disease, and bone loss (if you like coffee, eat more calcium as drinking a lot of coffee flushes it from the body), these studies are always iffy because it's so hard to pinpoint causation, not just correlation. Also, there have been some studies to suggest that coffee helps older people think more quickly, improves memory and encourages better reasoning. This may just be a side-effect of someone actually being _awake_, of course! ;-)


Actually, the bone loss isn't due to loss of calcium, per se. Coffee is potassium depleting which then causes your muscles to pull the calcium from your bones. Simple solution - eat more bananas. If you also like ice-cream and caramel, you now have a medically sound reason for bananas foster! 

Coffee is also a diuretic, so if you're suffering leg or hand cramps in the evening, look to the coffee and, again, a lack of potassium. More bananas foster! :lol: (you could just drink more water, but wouldn't you rather have bananas foster?)

Or - if you're concerned about the weight factor, they make these wonderful little things call potassium supplements!  Taken with a sip of coffee (coffee has water in it, right?)


----------



## RegularJoe

Change said:


> If you also like ice-cream and caramel, you now have a medically sound reason for bananas foster!


I like the way you're thinking. 

It also occurred to me that if you were to make the bananas foster with coffee ice cream and sea-salt caramel, you'd have a sort of biological perpetual motion machine for electrolytes.


----------



## SueC

Change said:


> Actually, the bone loss isn't due to loss of calcium, per se. Coffee is potassium depleting which then causes your muscles to pull the calcium from your bones.


Sorry to be so pedantic, but that is not in conflict with what I said. You just gave more detail as to _why_ the calcium is leaving, so you get the A+ today!  But hey, I love talking with someone knowledgeable about nutrition, physiology, things like that, anytime: I'm not just square, I'm octagonal! ;-) Good to see another process nut! :wave:


----------



## JCnGrace

Ice cream & caramel = YUM 
Bananas or anything with banana flavoring = YUCK!


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Ice cream & caramel = YUM
> Bananas or anything with banana flavoring = YUCK!


Then you'll have to do those little icky tasting white things called potassium supplements. With ice cream, caramel, and coffee, of course!


----------



## DuffyDuck

jaydee said:


> So is Germany a forever place for you now?


No, just for the next twelve months or so. I may follow my boyfriend back to the uk depending where he is going, and if things are still as great as they are now...it's a time as good as any to get out as I can only stay here for another two years working for the army. Once I reach 25, I have to go to the UK or work on the German net...which would mean I pay 49% tax in any earning over €400... No thank you!


Corporal, thanks! Doesn't help my instructor shouts in German, which makes me want to burst in to tears...oh wait...that already happened! I will get there, he just isn't a great confidence booster


----------



## Captain Evil

NorthernMama said:


> I LOVE my STRONG BLACK coffee. European heritage - people tell me it comes from that. Unfortunately, my body doesn't like it. I have Reynauds and if I drink too much coffee, my fingers turn white and go numb. Not fun. So I had to drastically reduce my coffee intake. From 2 -3 cups a day to 1 a week.:shock:


.

Sacre bleu! How terrible! I would just shrivel up and die in such a circumstance. My heart bleeds for you. I am on my third cup of the day right now: we are running around so I've had fewer cups than normal so far. I love to hit the sack with a good, hot 20 ouncer of coffee and a murder mystery or horse training book... heaven! But not strong, not black... weak and white, that is my style. I like Illly, Gevalia Columbian, or best, Ethiopean Harar.

I heard a dasterdly rumor that Timmy's has been bought by an American company... Burger King or Pizza Hut or some such horror... NOOOOO!!! I hope it is not true!


----------



## gingerscout




----------



## squirrelfood

What was that scout? :smile:

I'm sitting here with my last cup of the day.


----------



## DuffyDuck

First cup of the day for me. Aren't time zones weird?!

I have my dog in the office today. Dad's dog had emergency op yesterday, and mine cries when he is on his own!

Jumped up and tried to see what was in my hands... ninja moves to protect my coffee!!!!


----------



## Peanutbutter

I am still on my breakfast. I have to get working now, but not even a whole pot of coffe can motivate me today I think. 

Hope youre dads dog is okay DaffyDuck! I have one inside today, and two in the dog kennel starring at me through the window. I feel surrounded by dogs today..


----------



## DuffyDuck

So much work to do, and I'm face first in my third cup oops!

We don't know. The first op went well.. emergency spay/infected ovaries and she has a bacteria infection in her blood.

She has always been wonky, now we need to discuss options for hip surgery this afternoon with the vet. You know it's going to be expensive when he tells you to phone your insurance company. I just don't know what we'll do if it's thousands and the insurers won't cover. But, that will all come later.

Right now the minutes from our last meeting are having a stare off with me, and I have to decide whether to shred them, or do my amendments (go red penning!!)


----------



## Roman

squirrelfood said:


> What was that scout? :smile:
> 
> I'm sitting here with my last cup of the day.


It didn't show up on a computer but it did my phone. What ginger said, and its a photo type thing:

"There is a time and a place for decaf
Never and in the trash"

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change

I've lost count of cups, but I'm well past my second pot now. Bedtime is a good two hours off yet.


----------



## Roman

O_O You people drink a LOT of coffee! Wish I got THAT much Mocha Frappuchinos. 

:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

Roman said:


> O_O You people drink a LOT of coffee! Wish I got THAT much Mocha Frappuchinos.
> 
> :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If I drank 2 pots of frappuchino's a day I would be bankrupt :lol::lol:


----------



## squirrelfood

Roman said:


> O_O You people drink a LOT of coffee! Wish I got THAT much Mocha Frappuchinos.
> 
> :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


THAT isn't coffee, it's a calorie-loaded hot milkshake that just happens to be coffee flavored!


----------



## gingerscout

squirrelfood said:


> THAT isn't coffee, it's a calorie-loaded hot milkshake that just happens to be coffee flavored!


and you forgot super expensive.. (but still yummy:rofl


----------



## Roman

squirrelfood said:


> THAT isn't coffee, it's a calorie-loaded hot milkshake that just happens to be coffee flavored!


It may not be good for you but it sure is GOOD!! Hehe. I'm wanting to get some stuff from the store, blend it up, and try out my own Frappuchino 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peanutbutter

Talk about epensive, I bough a small pumpkin spiced latte at starbucks today (starbucks are a pretty new thing in this country). It cost 9$
That is some expensive coffe...


----------



## horseNpony

I forgot to bring water to my riding lesson the other day, so I bought ice coffee on the way home, I still have it. I love ice coffee!


----------



## Peanutbutter

Ice coffee is the best! I always wanted to learn how to make it at home.


----------



## gingerscout

Peanutbutter said:


> Ice coffee is the best! I always wanted to learn how to make it at home.


Ice+ coffee :rofl:
no seriously I make it all the time at home, I have a big mug that takes 2 cups of coffee with ice 3 without.. I fill it all the way up with ice then add the coffee, add your favorite flavored creamer ( warning to get it as sweet as a frappuccino you have to use LOTS of creamer) basically sweeten to taste, stir, drink


----------



## Corporal

Ice + tea
Do it ALL of the time. =b


----------



## Peanutbutter

Okay then! I will try, now I FEEL as blond as my hair is


----------



## squirrelfood

You can also make a pot of strong coffee and keep it in the fridge to use for iced coffee. That way it doesn't melt so much ice and weaken the flavor. I also make coffee ice cubes to use for iced coffee.


----------



## jaydee

I tried Pumpkin latte last Saturday - much nicer than I expected it to be


----------



## RegularJoe

squirrelfood said:


> You can also make a pot of strong coffee and keep it in the fridge to use for iced coffee. That way it doesn't melt so much ice and weaken the flavor. I also make coffee ice cubes to use for iced coffee.


Yes, and yes. 

My wife used to drink the stuff by the gallon. We would put a pitcher in the fridge and fill an ice cube tray with coffee so that it wouldn't get so watered down. You can find the liquid sugar bottles around if you like it sweetened or flavored. We have a coffee shop nearby that sells about two dozen different flavors.


----------



## Peanutbutter

Sounds like I have plan for tomorrow, get icecube trays and try some icedcoffee making


----------



## SueC

I may not drink much coffee. But, you guys are cool. I like this thread and it's fun to hang out here!


----------



## SueC

Speaking of iced coffee, I've heard that some serious coffee addicts make coffee ice cubes for their iced coffee so the usual ice cubes don't weaken their coffee! Haha!


----------



## squirrelfood

SueC said:


> Speaking of iced coffee, I've heard that some serious coffee addicts make coffee ice cubes for their iced coffee so the usual ice cubes don't weaken their coffee! Haha!


Yep yep!


----------



## Roman

SueC said:


> I may not drink much coffee. But, you guys are cool. I like this thread and it's fun to hang out here!


Agreed!

My mom is going to make a Coca-cola cake Monday for our annual 4H potluck (new officers, etc). Yumm! She made this once before and I'm pretty sure I'm the only one, out of us kids, that loved it! I put a piece in the microwave for 5sec. to get it warm, it tasted better.  I hope there's enough cake left for me to eat for days after. Hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly

I've never ever been a coffe fan - except the cold frapuchinos you buy at the store.
But my sisters are slowly getting me addicted darnit!
White chocolate mocha one shot blended is my new favorite.
its not a whole lot of coffee - but its a start.
My sister had another one, it was cold with ice and was like, chai something... any ideas? i know thats not a big help, haha! it was a long name though... hmm....


----------



## RegularJoe

amberly said:


> White chocolate mocha one shot blended is my new favorite.
> its not a whole lot of coffee - *but its a start*.


Or as some of us call it, a gateway drug. :twisted:


----------



## Change

Two warnings: 
1) If you use powdered creamers, mix it with the coffee BEFORE pouring over ice; if you don't it'll just be lumps of powder.
2) If you're pouring hot coffee over ice in a glass glass, put a metal spoon or knife in the glass with the ice to wick the heat off, otherwise the glass may shatter.


----------



## Change

Roman said:


> Agreed!
> 
> My mom is going to make a Coca-cola cake Monday for our annual 4H potluck (new officers, etc). Yumm! She made this once before and I'm pretty sure I'm the only one, out of us kids, that loved it! I put a piece in the microwave for 5sec. to get it warm, it tasted better.  I hope there's enough cake left for me to eat for days after. Hehe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You do understand you can't say something like this here without posting the recipe, right?


----------



## gingerscout

If I have to provide a cake.. Dairy Queen cooks it..:lol: Ice cream cake.. that is all..LOL


----------



## Roman

Change said:


> You do understand you can't say something like this here without posting the recipe, right?


*slaps forehead*

I really have no clue what it is but I'll get it when she makes it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC

Speaking of cakes, this goes pretty well with coffee:










Something nice to do with pears: Simmer them in red wine, then use them to top a chocolate tart – very good combination of flavours. I really don't like the taste or nutritional aspects of traditional shortcrust pastry, and make mine with almond meal, oatmeal, wholemeal flour, and enough butter and water to make it all stick together. For this tart, cocoa was also added. After blind baking the case, a thick chocolate custard (made with chocolate, cream, eggs, sugar, vanilla etc) was poured into it before returning everything to the oven to set. Once cool, it was topped with cooled sliced pears and – hmmm!

I like it with a nice dollop of unsweetened thickened cream, DH likes it with ice cream. He says it goes marvellously with coffee. I might get a fluted pastry tin to make the next one prettier!


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> Speaking of cakes, this goes pretty well with coffee:


If you weren't on a different continent, I would be raiding your kitchen now.


----------



## SueC

RegularJoe said:


> If you weren't on a different continent, I would be raiding your kitchen now.


Ha ha!  You can see why we're opening a farmstay, can't you? Guided trail and mountain walks for nature nutters by nature nutters, fuelled up on this sort of thing. It'll sure help you climb this:


----------



## whisperbaby22

That is so cool! My power was out til 7:30 today, didn't get coffee til the, I'm just catching up now!


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> Ha ha!  You can see why we're opening a farmstay, can't you? Guided trail and mountain walks for nature nutters by nature nutters, fuelled up on this sort of thing. It'll sure help you climb this:


This isn't helping. Now I'm not just raiding your kitchen, I'm moving in.


----------



## SueC

We will let you know our rates for farmstays when we finish the building. We will offer discounts for stays of a week or longer, of course. ;-) We rather expect to get repeat business with the fantastic scenery here and the scrumptious food.

That photograph was taken on one of our favourite climbs that isn't even mentioned in the tourist literature. You have to drive an hour off road to get to it, and it is a strenuous but magnificent day walk with wildflower plains, sandstone cliffs, amazing views, and even a mountaintop cave, from which this photograph was taken. When you get out of that cave, the sheer drop-offs are vertigo-inducing (but actually very safe), and the boulders around there look like totem carvings. It's pretty cool...


----------



## DuffyDuck

Pass the coffee.

My boyfriend is looking after a pup and a young dog. Neither have been taught to sleep on their own beds. I freaking hate people who don't do that. All night BOUNCE. BOUNCE. BOUNCE. 

And I had a message from a colleague. There was a massive bust up in work last week. I'm going in today to cover my backside with work, and leave no leaf unturned. Coffee, please!


----------



## anndankev

SueC said:


> magnificent day walk with wildflower plains, sandstone cliffs, amazing views, and even a mountaintop cave, from which this photograph was taken. When you get out of that cave, the sheer drop-offs are vertigo-inducing (but actually very safe), and the boulders around there look like totem carvings. It's pretty cool...


Must have been some upheaval in the earth to cause that. One in the forefront reminds me of the Flat Irons in Colorado.


----------



## SueC

The Stirling Ranges are sandstone laid down under the sea at a time of higher sea levels, metamorphosed to shale and quartzite around a billion years ago, and then folded and exposed during the crust upheavals that accompanied the separation of Australia from Antarctica around the same time the dinosaurs went extinct approx. 65 millions years ago. The Capetown region in South Africa has a similar look, originally also having been connected to Antarctica.

I hear Colorado is pretty spectacular too. Ever been to the famous Red Rocks amphitheatre for a concert, Ann? The acoustics there are reputed to be fabulous...and the atmosphere...


----------



## whisperbaby22

I too have always lived in a seismically active area. When I travel, I always feel that other places are "flat".


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I live where it's pretty well just plain flat! Well actually I live in the 'moose mountain hills'... which don't even count for hills let alone for a mountain! LOL! I grew up in the rocky mountains of western Montana. 
This was our view from the living room window. 









This is my view now (well a minute or so walk from where I live). 









And it gets even flatter when you head to Regina









Sometimes I miss the mountains! I miss the views and mountain meadows. But I don't miss driving up and down those mountains in the winter.


----------



## DuffyDuck

My first coffee is going well!

My boyfriend and I are off to India for a month in December. 
He wants to get a few weeks of riding lessons in before we go... so he can take me on a horse safari with Marwari horses. Such a lucky, lucky girl to have such a thoughtful and kind man in my life ^_^

THIS MAKES MONDAY GOOD.


----------



## Peanutbutter

I am out of coffee, and I haven't slept much because our two bitches are in heath, and our male dog keeps singing for us. He is getting castrated asap, and I need to go coffee shopping.

DuffyDuck: You are a lucky girl!


----------



## MsLady

I can't sleep, I think I have the flu, which is not good with my medical history, but I just had a Chai Tea with cream and sugar!! Where has that been? It was awesome😊. Now if I felt better and could go to sleep😳😷☕💉💊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC

Peanutbutter said:


> I am out of coffee, and I haven't slept much because our two bitches are in heath, and our male dog keeps singing for us. He is getting castrated asap, and I need to go coffee shopping.


:rofl:

I realise that this must be difficult and annoying to live through, but the way you put it sounded so funny.

Totally empathise. I love animals but am very intolerant of sleep deprivation. About fifteen years ago, in summer, there was a burrowing frog doing his mating calls right outside my bedroom all night, every night. It was a random noise that would get you just as you were drifting off, and after a number of these cycles you just couldn't sleep anymore, your brain would just try to predict the next interruption. :shock: And after two weeks of this, I got up red-eyed at around 3am, went to the stable, got the pitchfork, and systematically stabbed the lawn outside the bedroom with it. When I returned to bed, no more noise. Now the ghost of a frog haunts my conscience all this time later.


----------



## SueC

MsLady said:


> I can't sleep, I think I have the flu, which is not good with my medical history, but I just had a Chai Tea with cream and sugar!! Where has that been? It was awesome&#55357;&#56842;. Now if I felt better and could go to sleep&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56887;☕&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56458;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cream and sugar is always good!  I just had a mug of green tea with brandy, two sugars and cream. Tastes like the inside of a liqueur chocolate... tastes good the same way Baileys tastes good.

Hope it's not the flu. Get well soon!


----------



## DuffyDuck

SueC said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I realise that this must be difficult and annoying to live through, but the way you put it sounded so funny.
> 
> Totally empathise. I love animals but am very intolerant of sleep deprivation. About fifteen years ago, in summer, there was a burrowing frog doing his mating calls right outside my bedroom all night, every night. It was a random noise that would get you just as you were drifting off, and after a number of these cycles you just couldn't sleep anymore, your brain would just try to predict the next interruption. :shock: And after two weeks of this, I got up red-eyed at around 3am, went to the stable, got the pitchfork, and systematically stabbed the lawn outside the bedroom with it. When I returned to bed, no more noise. Now the ghost of a frog haunts my conscience all this time later.


 
I feel for you both! Having just spent the weekend looking after two terror dogs with my boyfriend, it has made me appreciate mine more.
NO, I do not want your hairy rear end on my face from 0400 onwards. This is MY bed, that is YOURS!...they didn't get it!

Also re frogs... stayed in a hotel with a pond. They are LOUD. I put down on my form that get rid of them, or provide BB guns to paying guests!


----------



## SueC

Sorry to hog this thread, but I just remembered something that you folks would totally understand.

Because I thought about this brandy-in-tea tradition, which hails back to my European roots, as it's really common for people there to have brandy or rum (and lots of sugar) in their tea during wintertime. The cream was my own addition to that. But it dredged up this funny memory:

In Europe there was a young woman at our barn who rode a grey Irish Hunter called Mac, a good jumper. She also had a pony she'd grown out of, who was getting ridden by a short girl who was a friend of hers. So one snowy afternoon, these girls had brought a big thermos of tea-and-rum, which they were enthusiastically swigging from. About an hour afterwards, they decided to go riding.

My ten-year-old self had noticed they had gotten extremely giggly, and was watching with interest. The older girl decided to take her Irish Hunter over the showjumping practice course, while her friend just ambled nearby on the pony. Normally this was a good jumping combination, but something was amiss. Lacking adequate direction from his rider, Mac was bringing down obstacles and eventually threw on his brakes right before the largest jump. His rider sailed over his lowered head and hit the snow, where she rolled around making incoherent noises while her friend, who was still giggling, hastened to attend her. The riderless horse leapt clear across the gate of the arena fence and made his way back to his stable, giving rise to general hilarity.

It seems to me they must have had more rum than tea in that thermos! :rofl:


----------



## anndankev

Frog ghost, now there is a Halloween costume idea. 
Someone who has already had their coffee can develop it.

Sue,
I have not been to Red Rock. My sister lived in Boulder for a few years, they have 'magic snow' there that just disappears instead of turning to slush on the roads.

On visits to her we went up to Estes Park, and a beautiful ridge I think might have been the Continental Divide.

Of other interest, my uncle Ralph was the first man up Pike's Peak on a motorcycle. I have an old picture of him on the way up. Sitting on the road wrenching on his HD, with tools stuck in the side of his boot.


----------



## DuffyDuck

HA. Sue you are so right.

I have calmed more than a few nerves with a stiff drink. 

One was a clear round jump. I had jumped my old horse, and then had a few bucks fizz (champagne with a bit of orange juice) and decided to get my dad's horse out. I phoned him to let him know, put down the phone before he could protest and got the nutter out. I warmed her up, then had to dismount and walk in to the indoor arena as she was skatty. Dad turns up as the gate closes. I mount, and politely ask everyone not to clap at the end. Clear round... fastest time.. then clapping.. never done an A- C race that blinking fast!!

Or the first time I hacked Dubai out. He was just turned four, and very fit. I lunged, rode and then had three shots of something that tasted like fuel. I was warmed up, for sure! Hack was a complete success.. most likely because I was so relaxed... and had more to celebrate on my return!

Tea and rum is common, but we get gluhwein and heat it up in kettles... YUM.


----------



## SueC

Haha, DD! 

Do you also put cloves and orange juice in your Gluehwein? Hmmm, yummy!


----------



## DuffyDuck

SueC said:


> Haha, DD!
> 
> Do you also put cloves and orange juice in your Gluehwein? Hmmm, yummy!


 
If we make a big batch, we use some half decent stuff, add orange peel, cinammon sticks and cloves and simmer a bit.

However, if you're with friends or at the stables, whatever you get your hands on will do!

I can't wait for Nov when it's perfectly acceptable to do this. I think I may take the log burner to the mess, get chairs and marshmellows and sit around with friends and make sure there is a steady supply of the stuff mmm

Have you ever had Pimms? I know it's a summer drink, but they do a winter version too... that with hot apple juice is just complete bliss when you come in from the snow!

And hot chocolate with rum.. or well.. anything really!


----------



## squirrelfood

Sometimes I wish I weren't alcohol intolerant. I seem to be missing a lot of fun.


----------



## DuffyDuck

squirrelfood said:


> Sometimes I wish I weren't alcohol intolerant. I seem to be missing a lot of fun.


 
I'm also intolerant. For some reason, I always wake up with a pounding headache!!


----------



## squirrelfood

DuffyDuck said:


> I'm also intolerant. For some reason, I always wake up with a pounding headache!!


Exactly! But it hits me about 20 minutes after a drink. No need to sleep and wait for it.


----------



## DuffyDuck

squirrelfood said:


> Exactly! But it hits me about 20 minutes after a drink. No need to sleep and wait for it.


 
Ain't nobody got time for that! Have you tried drinking through it?:lol:


----------



## RegularJoe

squirrelfood said:


> Sometimes I wish I weren't alcohol intolerant. I seem to be missing a lot of fun.


Wow. And here I was alarmed when Peanutbutter said she was out of coffee. At least that can be rectified with a trip to the store. 

This is really quite awful. 

No doubt there were times when this condition might have worked in my favor, but at least I have the choice.


----------



## squirrelfood

The really ugly thing about it is I LOVE the taste of a cold beer. And no, trying to drink through it has me vomiting on about the second drink, and I STILL have the excruciating headache.


----------



## texas cowgurl

I have a coffee addiction! personally I like ice coffee over warm but I will drink both.


----------



## DreaMy

CO is beautiful, I've often thought about going to college up there with my sister...


----------



## anndankev

^^^ Yes it is beautiful, and don't forget the magic snow.


----------



## Roman

Here it is!!

Double Chocolate Coca-Cola Cake

1 Cup Coke (Real stuff, no diet froo froo. lol)
1/2 cup oil
1 stick butter
3 tbs cocoa
2 cups sugar
2 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs
1/2 cup buttermilk 
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp vanilla

Frosting 

1 stick butter
3 tbs cocoa
6 tbs cream or milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
3 3/4 cup confectioners sugar


In a saucepan, mix Coke, oil, butter, & cocoa, & bring to a boil. In another bowl, combine flour, sugar, & salt. Pour boiling Coke mixture over flour mixture & beat well. Add eggs, buttermilk, baking soda, & vanilla, & beat well. Pour mixture into a greased and floured 13 x 9 inch baking pan. Bake at 350°. The recipe says to bake for 20-25 minutes but my mom put it in for 35 minutes. Remove pan and cool for 10 minutes before frosting.

-Frosting-

In a saucepan, combine butter, cocoa, & milk. Heat until butter melts. Beat in remaining ingredients & spread onto onto warm cake.


Whenever you go get a piece to eat, pop it in the microwave for five seconds or until the frosting is melted a little bit.

Enjoy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseNpony

^That sounds rather interesting, I may try it out in my spare time 

Im just sipping the last of my ice coffee while writing my story, im just writing notes about some characters then ill go back to writing.


----------



## Peanutbutter

RegularJoe said:


> Wow. And here I was alarmed when Peanutbutter said she was out of coffee. At least that can be rectified with a trip to the store.
> 
> This is really quite awful.
> 
> No doubt there were times when this condition might have worked in my favor, but at least I have the choice.


yup, and peanutbutter bought 1,7 kg of coffee beans so that this will not happen again. I spent yesterday being extremly unpleaseant, so I need my coffee.


----------



## SueC

squirrelfood said:


> The really ugly thing about it is I LOVE the taste of a cold beer. And no, trying to drink through it has me vomiting on about the second drink, and I STILL have the excruciating headache.


If you have Native American ancestry, then you may have a similar intolerance to a lot of people in the Asian population, in whom the enzyme that converts the acetaldehyde that's a metabolic breakdown product of ethanol (and even more poisonous) isn't very effective, and that's why they feel so awful.

I personally don't have that particular intolerance, but some form of biological aversion which means I simply can't drink more than half a glass of wine, less of anything else: It all is about as palatable as paint stripper after that.

And beer? Well, to me that tastes like I imagine fermented sock juice would taste... but it's good for making Welsh Rarebit (for cheese fans).


----------



## anndankev

Roman,

Your recipe, with the adding of a boiling mixture, sounds a lot like my family's receipt for Aunt Sadie's Very Moist Chocolate Cake. No using a mixer, only to beat by hand.

My daughter made it for a 4-H contest one year and won.

So now it is called Aunt Sadie's Blue Ribbon Very Moist Chocolate Cake.


----------



## Corporal

SueC said:


> Speaking of cakes, this goes pretty well with coffee:
> Something nice to do with pears: Simmer them in red wine, then use them to top a chocolate tart – very good combination of flavors...


I'm not a chocolate person, but I'm betting this would ALSO taste great on top of a butter recipe yellow cake dyed to match the pears. TOTALLY YUM!!
By the way, if you like pears and want to plant a pear tree, you need to know two things.
1) You will need a nearly pear tree to cross pollinate
2) Mature pear trees produce a TON of fruit
If you don't want to harvest and hate to clean up the fruit, don't plant a pear tree!
But, if you're like me and enjoy canning the harvest, they won't disappoint you. My 5yo pear tree produced this year, even after my 4yo peach (which produced 12 peaches last year) and both of my surviving apple trees lost their buds bc of the severe cold last winter. VERY hardy, and a Bartlett. There aren't that many heirloom pear trees, and the ornamental ones produce few fruit and they aren't that tasty, so stick to heirloom. Some people swear by their Asian pears, just FYI.


----------



## squirrelfood

Horses like Bartlett pears too. :smile:


----------



## DuffyDuck

Too.Much.Coffee.

I didn't think there was such a thing, but I'm pinging off the ceiling, but feel like I could sleep for a week ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## anndankev

squirrelfood said:


> Horses like Bartlett pears too. :smile:


I think strong black coffee is good for some respiratory problem in horses, too. 

Recall in the book _"The Red Pony"_ they gave the baby some by bottle. Also saw it in some cowboy movie some time, years ago. 

I could be confused, and should post this in the 60's thread if there is one, as they may be more tolerant of memory loss/forgetfulness.


----------



## Corporal

I know that tobacco used to be used to deworm horses. Never heard of coffee, BUT it is grown, so who knows?


----------



## RegalCharm

they also love watermelon. and on a plus side it has lots of liquid which is good on a hot day.

amish use bacon grease on the hoofs instead of the expensive hoof stuff.

and those little bitty mints that would be in cups placed on tables for people to munch on.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Friends who have their horses in Cyprus (army) feed watermelon all the time to help rehydrate them 

They also like chicken nuggets.

That was my lunch one day.. GONE ):


----------



## SueC

My mare loved (predictably) carrots, apples, pears, melons, and (more exotic) fresh figs, plus dates and sultanas (high in sugar, so fed in small amounts as occasional treats) which she would roll around her mouth for ages, and once swallowed, she would just lick and lick at any molecules of taste left in her mouth until it was gone - and the expression on her face was priceless.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Dubai loved boiled sweets, or even better.. hard gummi type sweets as a rare treat. He'd chew for AGES.

He hated very strong mints, and would pop bananas out of their skins before mashing them around with his nose! Pears he also didn't like.

Hats, though. He would always knock off my baseball cap when I was putting boots or bandages on, or grab the pom pom on my woolly hat and pull it off before shaking it up and down!

I need to get out of this dead end job. All things I was promised in interview was utter rubbish. Time to save and get myself back to the UK. I've had a lot of thoughts over my coffee today!


----------



## Corporal

I found out that my horses like pears, and peaches when they cleaned up under my fruit trees, shortly after I moved to this property. Of COURSE, they get watermelon rind and zucchini skins, but I leave potato skins for the chickens.


----------



## jaydee

Willow went mad for any fallen peaches when she was on the patch next to the tree but someone said the 'stones' were toxic?
DuffyDuck - so heading back to the UK maybe?


----------



## DuffyDuck

Yes, maybe Summer 2015. I can't afford to throw the towel in just yet! 

I also flunked my A levels, and didn't go to uni. A lot of doors are shut because of that, but plenty of other options!


----------



## Peanutbutter

I am trying out some Moonson Malabar coffee today. It is slow roast, and on scale six from one to seven on strongness. It's good. Wakes me up, and makes me ready for a whole day of editing photos at work. 
And it's friday you guys!!


----------



## jaydee

Yay Friday!!
Hang on - I hate Fridays, I have to go food shopping.


----------



## gingerscout

yay no rain today.. hopefully less mud when I go out to ride..LOL... I am out of coffee again.. I need to stock up more apparently.. had to go to gas station and get coffee.. at least they have decent coffee, which I never thought I would say for a gas station..LOL


----------



## Corporal

I was gonna scare you with this article...
Keurig coffee lovers, take note: K-Cup prices are going up - CSMonitor.com
My it was months ago, and my beans haven't gone up...so not to worry. =D


----------



## gingerscout

I actually buy the dollar store brand Keurig cups, or the CVS ones when they go on sale.. I can get 18 of them for like 5 bucks when they are on sale.. I buy a few of them, and some flavors are pretty good, others taste super bitter


----------



## squirrelfood

I would much rather make a whole pot from grounds, since I'm going to drink it anyway, and it sure is a LOT cheaper.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I thought of a new theme...who do you drink coffee with?

I generally drink coffee only at work, but my best best friend flew out yesterday from the UK for our Oktoberfest tonight. We had lots of hugs, coffee, food, wine, cocktails...but we always start with a coffee and catch up, and those are the best kind of coffees!


----------



## Roman

DuffyDuck said:


> I thought of a new theme...who do you drink coffee with?


My mom mostly. It's usually just us - sometimes the rest of the family - that stops at McDonalds, Scooters, or Starbucks for some coffee.


----------



## gingerscout

so bad me.. I have been using Keurig for a while now, and I finally ran out, decided to go back to folger's drip coffee.. pulled the coffee maker out of the cabinet, and was going to clean it out to use it.. guess what idiot stick put the coffeemaker away without taking out the old filter.. a month in there... and it had 2 inches of mold in it.. crap.. I'm wondering if it's even cleanable or I need a new maker and just toss it out.. a new one like it is like 30-40 bucks


----------



## squirrelfood

Scrub out the basket with a mild bleach solution, then rinse really well and let it air dry overnight. I have a friend who does that fairly often because it's easier to go drink some one else's coffee. :smile:


----------



## horseNpony

I drink coffee with my cats and my maths book  More like I do maths on the couch, spill coffee all over it and have my cats nearby. Haha, non of my friends or family like coffee, im the only one, so there's no one to have it with


----------



## SueC

Corporal said:


> I found out that my horses like pears, and peaches when they cleaned up under my fruit trees, shortly after I moved to this property...


 This reminds me of a story from Switzerland, where cattle routinely clean up in fruit orchards. If they aren't let in early enough or there is just a lot of fruit on the ground when the weather is hot, the cows can get intoxicated from fruit that has fermented. Yeast living naturally on the fruit converts fruit sugar to alcohol... It's mildly amusing when the cows stagger around, but not so amusing when it gets to the point they're lying down with alcohol poisoning.


Which also reminds me of this article from the Australian Veterinary Journal a few years ago:


*Presumed ethanol intoxication in sheep dogs fed uncooked pizza dough*

RJ Suter

_A kennel of 14 young adult sheep dogs (short haired Border Collies) were fed scraps of warm, still rising, uncooked dough from a pizza parlour as their sole meal one evening. These scraps contained about 9kg of flour. The next morning 5 dogs were presented showing varying degrees of ataxia, stupor and dehydration. Dog 1, which was unconscious, was dehydrated and had cold extremities and severe respiratory distress._

_It was covered with a pasty, white diarrhoea with an odour of sweet, fermenting fruit. Dogs 2 and 3 were able to rise, but were stuporous. Dog 4 was mildly ataxic and walked with a rolling, staggering gait. Dog 5, which was normally unmanageable, was not examined closely; he was able to stand, but within 3 h was stuporous and was then examined unrestrained. Based upon the history and clinical signs, a presumptive diagnosis of ethanol intoxication was made._

_All dogs were treated with intravenous infusions of balanced electrolyte solution* supplemented with 2.5 ml of a commercial vitamin B preparation. Dog 1 was infused with this mixture over 5h, followed by 600ml of the electrolyte solution only, over the next 14h. Dogs 2, 3 and 5 were given approximately 800ml of the mixture over 2h whilst recovering. Blood samples from dog 2 showed dehydration-related hyper-proteinaemia and haemoconcentration, a marked hyper-glycaemia (17.9mmol/l), and a stress leukogram._

_Eight hours after admission dog 1 was still stuporous, but would awaken and stagger towards the odour of food. Within 20h of admission all dogs were standing, eating and drinking, but had markedly distended bladders. Dog 2 had recently passed voluminous, pasty, white diarrhoea similar to that seen in dog 1, with chunks of pizza topping materials (mushrooms, ham and olives) within it. The owners reported a sixth dog became ataxic while the others were hospitalised._

_Dog 4 recovered without medical treatment. The others were discharged and recovered quietly at home. On previous occasions similar scraps had been fed cold to these dogs, and had been consumed readily. In the present episode the warm, yeasty dough was appetising to the dogs and apparently contained a high concentration of yeast-generated ethanol..._

More here, including PDF link:

Presumed ethanol intoxication in sheep dogs fed uncooked pizza dough - SUTER - 2008 - Australian Veterinary Journal - Wiley Online Library

So: Don't feed uncooked pizza dough to dogs...


----------



## SueC

jaydee said:


> Willow went mad for any fallen peaches when she was on the patch next to the tree but someone said the 'stones' were toxic?


The stones contain small amounts of cyanide-generating compounds. Horses aren't likely to crunch on them or ingest enough to create a hazard. People, however:

From the New York Times:

_Apricot pits, for example, contain a compound called amygdalin, the supposedly active ingredient in laetrile, the discredited cancer drug, said Dr. Rodney Dietert. Amygdalin is a member of the class of chemicals called cyanogenic glycosides, meaning that it can be broken down into cyanide, glucose and benzaldehyde by an enzyme, he said.

__A study of the toxicity levels of peaches and apricots clearly shows that 13 to 15 raw peach pit kernels would get you into the lethal range for adults, Dr. Margaret Dietert said._

_For apricots, the toxicity varies widely in a tenfold range, depending on variety, she said. The wild apricot is highest, and some are quite low, but for a variety in the middle level of toxicity, about 17 to 20 kernels would get you into the lethal range. No one has survived eating more than 38.

_ _For children, around 15 percent of the adult level could be lethal, because they are extremely susceptible._

More here:

Q & A - NYTimes.com


----------



## JCnGrace

Since I'm normally drinking coffee while on the computer I'd say I do my drinking with all of you. LOL


----------



## Corporal

We have really hard water so I have to clean my coffee maker and tea maker quite often. I run a full pot's worth of white vinegar through a cycle, then a full cycle of clear water. Pot clean, and no harsh chemicals to drink with my next cup. =D
I'd rather taste vinegar than CLR!!! **bleech!!!**


----------



## JCnGrace

Corporal we have very hard water too. Calcium and lime builds up on everything. Even using vinegar we were lucky to get a year out of a coffee maker. 

I found a product called Lemi Shine (made from citrus oils and fruit acids). It is actually made to use as a booster for dishwashing detergent. It did such a good job on the dishwasher and dishes I tried it on the coils in my electric tea pot. Those coils went from being totally lime covered to shiny clean. Of course the next logical step was the coffee maker. 

It does not remove the built up coffee oils like vinegar does so I use the Lemi Shine, then the vinegar, followed by 2 rinses. My coffee maker is still going strong at 3 years old and it's just a cheap Black & Decker.


----------



## gunslinger

Stopped in the grocery store yesterday......no Columbian.....lots of other stuff but no Columbian......

I knew I bought several pounds for a reason...but I'm down to my last two pounds....of 8 o'clock.....

Is this a regional thing or is it absent from the shelves all over the country?


----------



## gingerscout

gunslinger said:


> Stopped in the grocery store yesterday......no Columbian.....lots of other stuff but no Columbian......
> 
> I knew I bought several pounds for a reason...but I'm down to my last two pounds....of 8 o'clock.....
> 
> Is this a regional thing or is it absent from the shelves all over the country?


 I can only get 8 o clock in specialty stores, or in Keurig cups only... it seems to not be popular around me, but really good coffee


----------



## Zexious

Soooo Tristan likes coffee. Any Keurig cup suggestions?


----------



## gingerscout

Zexious said:


> Soooo Tristan likes coffee. Any Keurig cup suggestions?


 I like the original 8 o clock coffee, and dark magic, it's strong, also black silk by folgers tastes pretty good.. usually I just buy cheapie ones because I put creamer in it anyways, but some of them taste awful if you buy some of the flavored blends from say the dollar store, cvs etc


----------



## Change

I drink coffee almost exclusively, from within 5 minutes of rising until just before bed. All day at work. About the only time I don't drink coffee is when I'm working or riding my horse. Then, sometimes, I'll drink Gatorade. So - I guess that means I'm drinking with y'all for now.  We like the Folgers Black Silk, but really like it mixed with the Columbian, about half 'n' half.

I had a horse whose favorite snack was bologna and mustard sandwiches on white bread. If you added mayo, tho, he wouldn't eat it. And he loved peaches and plums. He'd chew all the meat off and walk around sucking the pit until there were no more juices/flavors left, then spit them out in disgust.

Current horse doesn't like most horse treats. We finally, after 3 weeks, have convinced her that hay cubes are yummy - and I think she only decided that because her roomies - a horse and donkey - like them. She does like her supplements, though. The ones the vet said we would probably have to mix with something else to get her to eat. Silly horse. 

Oh dear. My coffee cup is empty, it's after midnight, and I have to be at work around 7-7:30. Guess it's time for bed, huh? Coffee's set for morning, so y'all have a good night.


----------



## SueC

:rofl:


----------



## Corporal

I've used Lemi-Shine, before! 
_ You do what you HAVE to do...
to have that morning brew!!!_


----------



## squirrelfood

I have boiled water and poured through the basket of grounds when the coffeemaker quit me. I WILL have coffee!


----------



## whisperbaby22

I have an old stove that on one side you can burn wood. And a secret stash of old wood. I will have coffee too.


----------



## gingerscout

squirrelfood said:


> I have boiled water and poured through the basket of grounds when the coffeemaker quit me. I WILL have coffee!


 you put a serving of grounds in a filter and boil as much water as you need for a cup or whatever, tie the bag of grounds closed in a filter like a tea bag with a string and let it soak.. the longer it soaks the stronger the coffee


----------



## squirrelfood

gingerscout said:


> you put a serving of grounds in a filter and boil as much water as you need for a cup or whatever, tie the bag of grounds closed in a filter like a tea bag with a string and let it soak.. the longer it soaks the stronger the coffee


That too, only with muslin.


----------



## Change

Campers coffee: (ladies, finally! a use for pantyhose or kneehighs)
Place coffee grounds in the foot of the stocking (no runs, please) and drop it in a pan of water over the fire. When it's boiling, you have coffee! It will even work during the apocalypse - no one is going to raid the stores for kneehighs or white orthopedic socks! ;-) 

Coffee addicts, unite!


----------



## Change

Oh - I also have one of those old fashioned percolators. No electricity needed. Just a heat source!


----------



## RegalCharm

gunslinger said:


> Stopped in the grocery store yesterday......no Columbian.....lots of other stuff but no Columbian......
> 
> I knew I bought several pounds for a reason...but I'm down to my last two pounds....of 8 o'clock.....
> 
> Is this a regional thing or is it absent from the shelves all over the country?


8 o'clock is in all the stores around here. But only one store rural king sells hills brothers.


----------



## Missy May

Change said:


> Oh - I also have one of those old fashioned percolators. No electricity needed. Just a heat source!


I have one of these w a black bottom from camping. I lent it to DD for a camping trip w friends (I wasn't invited :wink. She took the "basket" out. Thinking she did not know what it was for I started to explain, and she said, "I know, I just want it for hot water for tea". _Tea_, on a camping trip? Sacrilege!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

I have 2 of those, one I keep in the camper and one in the house. I'm so bad I even keep a new coffee maker on hand. LOL Only thing I have to worry about is running out of coffee. Right now I'm down to 2 unopened cans (what are you supposed to call them now that they use plastic?) in the pantry so it's about time to stock up on some more.


----------



## DuffyDuck

My bf has suggested Prague or Berlin for a long weekend next month.. but camping.

I'm glad to be reading how I will make my morning coffee!!

This is all because I told him I'm not on the rock star wages he is on, and can't afford to go before India.

I should have kept my mouth shut when he offered to treat me.

What a fool I am.


----------



## horseNpony

I just bought myself an ice coffee for school tomorrow, I'm going to take it in a thermos to keep it cool


----------



## Missy May

Running out of coffee is not an option for me, no. And, I will tire of one kind so I need variety. Priorities.


----------



## Peanutbutter

Missy May said:


> Running out of coffee is not an option for me, no. And, I will tire of one kind so I need variety. Priorities.


Me to, I feel like I need to get something different in to the mix now, getting tiered of the pitch black coffee I am drinking now.


----------



## gunslinger

RegalCharm said:


> 8 o'clock is in all the stores around here. But only one store rural king sells hills brothers.


Plenty of 8 o'clock here too. Just no Colombian 8 o'clock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseNpony

I forgot my ice coffee at home, im in the middle of class writing a 5 page practise essay and am really regretting not having it.


----------



## RegularJoe

Missy May said:


> _Tea_, on a camping trip? Sacrilege!!!


I try to keep an open mind, but tea and camping? That IS strange.


----------



## Missy May

RegularJoe said:


> I try to keep an open mind, but tea and camping? That IS strange.


_Yeah_! I have noticed that quite a few teenagers prefer hot tea to coffee unless it is "social coffee drinking" like starbucks.


----------



## Missy May

Peanutbutter said:


> Me to, I feel like I need to get something different in to the mix now, getting tiered of the pitch black coffee I am drinking now.


I only drink "pretty coffee", a nice rich caramel color. I even keep an unopened container of that powdered "nondairy creamer" that is probably several years past its expiration date "just in case" there is no "liquid" alternative. Oh, banish the thought! :wink: I have to have my coffee, but I can't drink it black.


----------



## Corporal

I LOVE 8'o Clock brand, especially the Italian Roast. YUMMM!!!


----------



## RegalCharm

I can check the stores tomorrow since I have to go myself for different types of 8 oclock . the ones I have are for a keruig and I just made a cup. 

Love that machine.


----------



## gingerscout

walmart and target at least the ones by us stock 8 o clock coffee for Keurig


----------



## RegalCharm

I like those packages that have multiply types. fun trying different brands
some I like. others I give to neighbors and in return I get some in return to sample. Works out pretty good.


----------



## gunslinger

Corporal said:


> I LOVE 8'o Clock brand, especially the Italian Roast. YUMMM!!!


Hummmm that might be an alternative......as it appears Columbian is in short supply....


----------



## Peanutbutter

oooohh. I went over to a friends house and had way to much coffee. Feel like my whole body is going electric! Oo


----------



## Corporal

Peanutbutter said:


> oooohh. I went over to a friends house and had way to much coffee. Feel like my whole body is going electric! Oo


It's a legal "high." ha, ha


----------



## Change

The clock says it's bedtime, but my coffee cup isn't empty yet. 

What to do? Oh, dear. What to do?


----------



## Roman

Change said:


> The clock says it's bedtime, but my coffee cup isn't empty yet.
> 
> What to do? Oh, dear. What to do?


Drink quick! 

My mom found an add for a coffee machine that makes Frappuchinos and lattes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

I had my Hep A, Hep B and rabies jab for India today.

I feel achey and NASTY.

I <3 coffee.

It is needed for the rest of my day!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Visa is here!
Getting so real now.. 40days and counting!!

I CAN'T WAIT!

I seem to be making more coffee than drinking it today. Have a load of visitors at work.

This needs to be fixed!


----------



## Change

One of my coworkers will be spending the entire month of December in India, visiting family. I'd be really, really jealous - but she brings back cool gifts!


----------



## DuffyDuck

I can't wait! I leave on the 10th and get back on the 11th of Jan. So excited! Told family and friends all my christmas presents will be bought out there. I can't wait to see their faces!


----------



## gingerscout

well no one has posted in this for a while.. I was just getting laughed at for making a cup of coffee because I am cold at 8 PM..I said why not..LOL


----------



## Roman

gingerscout said:


> well no one has posted in this for a while.. I was just getting laughed at for making a cup of coffee because I am cold at 8 PM..I said why not..LOL


I was cold too...INSIDE a house. Aren't they supposed to be heated and warm? No...had to put on a jacket. And my hands are still cold. XD


----------



## squirrelfood

gingerscout said:


> well no one has posted in this for a while.. I was just getting laughed at for making a cup of coffee because I am cold at 8 PM..I said why not..LOL


Just finished my last cup of the evening................again.


----------



## horseNpony

I have my end of year exams running at the moment, made myself a cup of coffee this morning before my exam. I was planning on taking in some into the exam, but I think it may be a little odd if I just have some odd brown liquid that I keep drinking. I would probably just spend the whole time drinking and not actually writing "P


----------



## SueC

HP, unless it's a coffee-drinking examination, it wouldn't be very successful then! ;-)


We're harvesting our honey at present and I have discovered that having honey in milky coffee instead of sugar is actually very agreeable! Didn't think it would be. Then my husband says, "Oh yeah, that's a big thing in America!" Is it really?


----------



## Captain Evil

horseNpony said:


> I have my end of year exams running at the moment, made myself a cup of coffee this morning before my exam. I was planning on taking in some into the exam, but I think it may be a little odd if I just have some odd brown liquid that I keep drinking. I would probably just spend the whole time drinking and not actually writing "P


I have been known to take a whole thermos of coffee into class, especially exams. Some people used to come to class in their pajamas with mugs of hot coffee. I never went that far.

I am trying to monitor calories and to my horror, each cup of creamed coffee that I drink has 8 Tablespoons of half & half in it, and each Tablespoon has 20 calories in it, so that means... AAAHHHHH!!! 160 Calories! 

But oh, so worth it!


----------



## squirrelfood

Another reason for rich black coffee. No calories! :smile:


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> We're harvesting our honey at present and I have discovered that having honey in milky coffee instead of sugar is actually very agreeable! Didn't think it would be. Then my husband says, "Oh yeah, that's a big thing in America!" Is it really?


Definitely. I know a few people who routinely use honey instead of sugar as a sweetener - with or without milk or cream. I did myself before I started drinking it black. I still use it from time to time, I those rare occasions when I want my coffee sweetened.


----------



## horseNpony

We have to have clear bottles with no labels on them for exams, so no thermos for me  

Honey with coffee, never tried that. The most i ever add is some vanilla, then the usual sugar and milk, i think i might try honey and see how it tastes


----------



## Missy May

I have never used honey in my coffee, but I would be willing to try it if I couldn't use sweetnlow (one packet last me 5-6 cups). I don't care for real sugar in my coffee for some reason. 

I have run out of my favorite coffee, and I feel obligated to at least use some of the many bags of others I have before I get more of my fave. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Corporal

squirrelfood said:


> Just finished my last cup of the evening................again.


You are soooo wild and crazy, drinking Joe so late!! =b


----------



## Roman

Off-topic about coffee, but does anyone, when making a cup of hot chocolate, have to either do it all milk, or half milk half water? Or are you fine with all water?

Personally, if it's all water it's like "bleh" because it's over watery, I guess you could say. I do half and half.


----------



## Corporal

THAT depends. Sometimes, when the coffee I brought in a travel mug has gotten cold, and it's half gone, I like to fill it with water, add a package of dry hot chocolate, heat it up (in the microwave in a cup) and put it back into my travel mug to enjoy.
Sometimes, if it's cold, and I'm tired of hot tea, I'll make it with milk.
It all depends upon my mood. =b


----------



## horseNpony

I dislike hot chocolate with water, I always have it with milk. I usually have Milo over hot chocolate, and I will add a bit of vanilla sometimes because I have an obsession with vanilla


----------



## whisperbaby22

OK, I'll up the ante on this thread. The one with the flowers is my summer coffee cup, the other is my winter coffee cup.


----------



## Roman

whisperbaby22 said:


> OK, I'll up the ante on this thread. The one with the flowers is my summer coffee cup, the other is my winter coffee cup.


Did you handmake or paint those? Or did they come like that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali

M'mmm....hot cocoa with milk is the best I think!


----------



## whisperbaby22

No, those are store bought. But they are very thick, I don't like thin mugs for my coffee. In winter I heat up the cup so my coffee stays hot.


----------



## horseNpony

I have a few mugs. A small one with cupcakes for small amounts of tea, a large spotted one for large amounts of tea. And I have a ceramic one that when you heat up, a picture appears, my grandma sent it from Europe, I use it for hot choc.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Oh that is so cool!


----------



## RegalCharm

a terrible thing happened Saturday night. My coffee maker died.
Funeral will be this coming Friday when the trash man will deposit the grand ol machine in the land fill to be buried.

Good news is I got a new one today with all the bells and whistles, it beeps when it finishes brewing, tells you how long it took to brew a pot. Has a clean cycle, you can set the temp that you want it to keep the pot at after brewing and can select brew strength. All this in a Mr. Coffee, who would have thought. And less than 60bucks.

And while the salesman was showing me the coffee maching I watched the tvs on display. So now I am drinking coffee from my new coffee wonder machine and watching tv on the new 58 inch flat screen which was $498.00
saved 47% because black Fri. is all week at the store. When I was ready I called the boy and he helped hang it on the wall and set it up. Then said he was hungry so went to LJS for fish and chicken. He paid too.

Life is good.


----------



## Roman

R.I.P. Coffee Maker......but you'll have fellow trash to hang with. :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC

Roman said:


> Off-topic about coffee, but does anyone, when making a cup of hot chocolate, have to either do it all milk, or half milk half water? Or are you fine with all water?
> 
> Personally, if it's all water it's like "bleh" because it's over watery, I guess you could say. I do half and half.


All water? Disgusting!!! :shock:

I like it all milk, and proper full cream milk at that, using a dark European-stye drinking chocolate, with a piece of crystallised ginger sitting in the bottom and a dash of vanilla.

If I want something extraordinary, I will melt dark chocolate into cream and add a lot of natural vanilla essence. But that stuff, from our experience, is also wonderful as a rich chocolate sauce over pears poached in white wine with cinnamon. ...do not have that for Sunday breakfast in bed, because you will get chocolate on your sheets!


----------



## Speed Racer

Hot chocolate has to be made with hot milk ONLY, or I can't drink it.

I like to put a starlight mint in the bottom of a cup for chocolate mint flavor, or use flavored coffee creamer to jazz it up a little.


----------



## Roman

I like to do half n half. All milk is great but gets too thick, I think, for me.  I hate all water but when it's all you got...I can choke through it. lol

You two's other ideas sound wonderful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

My favorite coffee mugs are the Christmas ones, ironically. I have one that has a handle that holds the cup upright against your ring finger and I use it all year.
My favorite TEA mugs are the really big ones, that hold like two cups of tea.


----------



## horseNpony

Being the huge Lord of the Rings fan that I am, ive been browsing etsy for Hobbit style mugs. Unfortunately, they all seem to be $30+, bit much for my budget


----------



## anndankev

Last year for Christmas I gave my brother a Tony Paco's coffee mug that I got off eBay. And for his wife 3 cans of Tony Paco Chilly (funny I don't know how to spell Chilly).

My family is originally from Toledo and he adores Tony Paco's Peppers and Pickles, of course Clinger of the M*A*S*H show on TV drove the price of their collectibles up.


----------



## gingerscout

I made some homemade sweet tea tonight I am drinking... and I made it really strong.. I dont see me going to bed anytime soon..LOL


----------



## DuffyDuck

Can anyone explain to me what Chai is?!
I hear all about chai, and it sounds like its super duper milky tea or coffee which makes me want to feel ill.

I don't know how I'm going to survive India for a month without coffee.

And I'm backpacking. I can't even take it with me!


----------



## horseNpony

I dont understand chai either. Basically everyone at school loves it and have them all the time, i tasted one once, and absolutely hated it, i dont remember what was in it, but i just hated it. I'll stick with my black teas


----------



## chinoerika

WE love the coffee grown in our own back yard. Where we live in Volcan, Panama the coffee here is known world wide. It is a hi altitude coffee and grown in the shade. We are now in the picking season so the hills are covered with the Indians picking. The coffee is picked when the beans are red known as cherries. They are spread out in the sun to dry. When they get to the roaster they pop like popcorn. One thing most people don't know is about the coffee bug. This little guy is so small you can't see them and they make you itch like hell. Getting coffee from here to your table is a long slow process. There are many other steps to processing the coffee that I didn't bother to put in.


----------



## Roman

Chai Tea?

My mom used to get those for a while. I tasted one once but didn't really like it. I believe it's tea with ginger or cinnamon in it? Not sure. Actually I think it was Chai Tea Lattes. 

This is copied from Google.

* *Chai tea**is a spicy, pungent drink made from some of the world's most medicinally active herbs. There are thousands of*chai**recipes – many of which come from India – but the basic components of**chai**include black**tea*, cinnamon, ginger, clove, cardamom and black pepper.
* 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Chai is just black tea with spices added. I like it okay, but it's only a sometime thing for me.


----------



## DuffyDuck

So long as there is no huge amount of milk in it, I can deal with that. It would appear the "western" idea of Chai involves mucho milk. Grim.

Someone changed the coffee at work.

Again.

I'm buzzing!!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Thanks for this info from Panama.


----------



## Missy May

Currently having starbucks Verona, which is not my favorite but it wakes me up. I have half a glass of wine twice a year, w turkey dinner on TG and xmas. I had nearly a whole glass (wine glass) this TG day, and now need java - a lot of it. Not a big alcohol drinker, here.  I give thanks for coffee!!!


----------



## Change

Okay - I've been gone for awhile, but if I'm using the powdered, single cup stuff, I make my cocoa with coffee. I likes me my caffeine, I does! Mocha is the only way to do it.


----------



## SueC

Tiramisu, anyone?


----------



## DuffyDuck

Yum, yes please!

I'm currently away with my office doing work. It's cold. The hotel was cold, the offices are cold, the car is cold, the dinner hall is cold. Only my coffee cup is warm!


----------



## SueC

When are you going to India, DD? You'll probably warm up there! ;-)


----------



## Change

This morning I really could have used a red eye (coffee with a shot of espresso) or a black eye (coffee w/2 shots). Tonight I'm wishing I had some Bailey's Irish Crème. 

It's been one of those days. 

I need an espresso machine (and a trip to the local liquor store)!


----------



## DuffyDuck

SueC said:


> When are you going to India, DD? You'll probably warm up there! ;-)


 
I fly out next Wednesday ahh!

Today is my last day in work. I have so much leave to take, very lucky to be able to throw it all in at once!

So much to do. I have to write an article for our newspaper on winter safety, update spreadsheets and book travel and phone people and work a very long day!

Then tomorrow in town to find secret santa presents and walking shoes for India (M&M direct sent me a watch rather than my shoes.. joys!)

Saturday we have our officer's mess Christmas ball (yay for long ball gowns!)

Sunday mess Secret Santa and recovery day (it's not a hangover, it's wine (mulled wine!) flu!)

Monday is packing day

Tuesday I help my mum's school taking the young kids around the christmas market

Wednesday.. FLY DAY

Too much to do, not enough time ahhh!

30oC. It's what is keeping me going :lol::lol:


----------



## SueC

Well, DD, let me wish you a very enjoyable upcoming holiday!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Thanks Sue, and a wonderful festive season to you and yours as well!

And all of HF for that matter 

I will be on here and there to post photos and catch up with people I'm sure. Most places have wifi and I'm taking my phone


----------



## TheCurious1

I'll drink good coffee black, especially espresso. If I'm in a situation where I'm drinking cheap coffee, though, I'll add sugar.


----------



## horseNpony

Looks like DuffyDuck's gonna have fun holidays, how about everyone else, what are you guys getting up to this Christmas?

I just finished school for the year, and luckily didn't end up with too much holiday homework, plenty of Italian to do tho :evil: Up until Christmas I'm staying at home, relaxing, getting some stuff done. I'm having my usual small Christmas gathering this year, all my relatives are in Europe :-( I'm really excited for the last Hobbit, so ill be seeing that some time soon. And I'm heading off to camp in January, a whole week of horses, cant wait  

As this is the coffee thread, I should post something coffee related. As i cant be bothered making myself food, I just drink coffee, I think i've gone through about 3 cups already and it's just past 12


----------



## gingerscout

I could use a cup of coffee right now.. yet we are out, and I don't feel like putting on shoes/ coat going into the cold to the gas station to get one.. oh well.. sad I am ready for bed at 7 PM..lol


----------



## gingerscout

and as Christmas goes, my daughter is finally old enough to really be getting into it all, so it kind of renews our Christmas spirit that had been lacking the last couple of years. We plan on spending it with our family, and since it will be my first Christmas having my own horse, I would imagine I would like to wish her a happy holidays as well


----------



## Change

The holidays will just be my son, our dogs, my horse and I. I imagine it will be quiet. If the weather is fair, I'll either be riding or we'll be working on putting up additional fencing to enlarge her enclosure (or just to prettify the rest of the front yard). 

If Santa's listening, I really wouldn't mind a 3h gn with LQ, complete with combo coffee/espresso machine.... :-D


----------



## SueC

Do you reckon Santa drinks coffee, say to cope with the work peak over Christmas, or do you think he makes up for it by hibernating the rest of the year?


----------



## RegalCharm

horseNpony said:


> As this is the coffee thread, I should post something coffee related. As i cant be bothered making myself food, I just drink coffee, I think i've gone through about 3 cups already and it's just past 12


I am assuming you mean 12 noon. I am already into the second pot by that time usually.:lol:


----------



## Corporal

Don't you know--Santa owns a Coffee Mine, and production is on full steam ahead right before Christmas!!! ROFL


----------



## Tiffany01

I drink coffee but I got the peppermint mocha flavoring and ick!!!


----------



## Missy May

I got Kahlua and Donut Shop k-cups for visitors during the holidays (otherwise I just use the little diy baskets). I am afraid I will need to get more Donut Shop...._somebody_ keeps dwindling my supply.  I swear they put something in that particular "brew" to enhance the flavor, the way Coke used cocaine!!! Mmmm. good.


----------



## gingerscout

donut shop is one of my favorites as well


----------



## horseNpony

RegalCharm said:


> I am assuming you mean 12 noon. I am already into the second pot by that time usually.:lol:


yup, 12 noon. Except now as the holidays are here, I usually find myself still up at 1am, and I wake up at 12 noon now  I develop some dreadful sleeping habits.


----------



## Change

So I finally got my horse home on Monday, which was a marathon day of doing and driving. By the time I was done, it was past dark, which is just too darned early (5 pm) these days. 

I haven't seen my horse in daylight since I brought her home! I leave for work at 6:30, just as the sun is rising... and don't get home until after the sun has gone down. I'm REALLY looking forward to the weekend. 

Unfortunately, I probably won't have time to do any riding, though. We still have to get her shelter finished because it's supposed to rain next week!

I'm gonna need more coffee!


----------



## Missy May

I hate to think what a morning feeding would look like in the winter months w/o coffee.


----------



## RegalCharm

I am going to be one hurting puppy the 23rd as I have a nuclear stress test that day. 

But the newsworth part in* BIG BOLD *Print is *For 24 hours before the test, NO CAFFEINE or DECAFINATED products,*


I will be drowning myself in coffee after the test .:lol:


----------



## anndankev

A *nuclear *stress test?

Are you going to explode or something?



PS More power to you, at any rate.


----------



## RegalCharm

anndankev said:


> A *nuclear *stress test?
> 
> Are you going to explode or something?
> 
> 
> 
> PS More power to you, at any rate.



:lol: no exploding, but the instruction sheet says I may set off radiation detectors at airports. :lol:


----------



## Roman

Had Ensemble (group of violinists, a viola, and cello) dress rehearsal tonight. 1.5hr long to practice 30min. worth of songs. I was tired afterwards but after a trip to McDonalds to get a Mocha Frappe, French fries, and cookies I'm not sleepy.  The performance is Sunday so shopping for a dress tomorrow that's long enough will be fun! >.>


----------



## DuffyDuck

Been in India just over a week...it's amazing! And so is Chai! Any coffee comes with condensed milk...yuk! Will set up a thread with pictures on my return next month


----------

